# Took In Dumped Pup Today



## knwilk44

So, as Zach and I were taking our daily walk/jog and doing our daily training session.... out pops this wonderful looking and obviously young GSD looking pup. She comes up to us and starts licking my face and licking and playing with Zach. I didn't want to just leave her there because there's a busy road that goes alongside the back of the property. So, I allowed her to follow us back up to the house and I brought her inside. She's very sociable, shows a lot of the same GSD characteristics, but something about her face and ears just seems different. I'm thinking maybe mixed with Siberian Husky or something. She didn't have a collar on and is dirty, but overall in very good shape. I called the local shelter and put an ad up on CL trying to find her owners, but to no avail. If no one claims her I'll gladly take her and have her spayed and gladly keep her. Just thought I'd introduce her to you guys and get a name suggestion. 










































Please feel free to give me your thoughts on her and any name suggestions. She's such a sweetie.


----------



## gsdraven

Wow! She is beautiful. I don't see Sibe and have no name suggestions other than she's gorgeous! And thank you for helping her.


----------



## mycobraracr

She is a pretty girl!


----------



## knwilk44

gsdraven said:


> Wow! She is beautiful. I don't see Sibe and have no name suggestions other than she's gorgeous! And thank you for helping her.


Sometimes my heart is just too big lol. But, she may be full GSD idk because I don't know her history. I guess I can order a mixed breed DNA kit and find out. Wonder if anyone's had success using those?


----------



## onyx'girl

I have a feeling she is missed by someone....too pretty and happy to not be? 
She looks all GSD to me(LC bicolor)
I hope you can reunite her with her family, otherwise she did find a great person to save her. Zach looks like he won't let her go, smitten! :wub: Please keep us updated?


----------



## chloesmama2

Very pretty girl


----------



## Sunflowers

What a find! Glad you would be able to keep her if no one claims her.
Dara - which means "gift" in Bulgarian language
Destiny – it was destiny to find this pooch
Glory
Heaven (you found a little piece of Heaven)
Hope
Journey (dog was on a journey that led to you)
Keeper
Pooka means good luck charm.
Tramp
Treasure
Friday- found on that day of the week
Vader -short for "Invader" Feminine would be Vada, I guess
Wanda (Wander ) 

I think she looks like a Roxy


----------



## knwilk44

She is a very pretty girl. I would name her Roxy but my fiance's mom's boxer is Roxy and kinda don't wanna have to of the same names in the doggie family lol. I was looking at feminine names for dogs that start with Z since we already have Zach and I found Zayda. I kinda like the name, too. I'm really not concerned if we do find her owners because obviously they were negligent enough to not care about making sure she couldn't get loose or whatever or they just plain out dumped her for somebody else to take on. Zach is in love with her but gets jealous when I love on her. Not aggressive jealous, just jumping in the middle and demanding attention, too lol. He's such a ham and these two have just clicked right off the bat. The more I look at her the more I'm thinking just a younger LC bi color GSD, too. But, I'm going to let curiosity get the best of me and I'll probably wind up doing a DNA dog breed profile on her. Even if she is mixed she's still beautiful and fits perfectly. Plus she's so calm around the children and is very careful around them and even licked their hands earlier. I believe we're all just so smitten by her.


----------



## sashadog

She's gorgeous and looks purebred to me! I would bet also that someone misses her very much... if not, congrats!! She's a beautiful girl...


----------



## llombardo

Very pretty girl!! I hope everything works out


----------



## knwilk44

Thanks guys. I did have someone from the Louisville area email me with a picture of their dog but it was a male and had a lot more tan on his legs than she does, so unfortunately or fortunately no match yet. Oh well. I'm in love with her so far and it'll be fine with me if she stays.


----------



## msvette2u

Did you have her scanned for a microchip? 
Check the newspapers too. Not everyone thinks craigslist first.


----------



## ~Saphira~

Wow! She looks like a long coat to me- she's gorgeous. If you don't want her, I'll keep her!

Name suggestions:

Ananda- From _A Swiftly Tilting Planet_, in the Time quintet by Madame L'engle. It means "The joy without which the universe would collapse" Or something along those lines. It is the name of a dog in the book. 

Kythe- Also from _A Wrinkle In Time_ Not an actual name, but I think it would be an awesome one. It is 'the action of being with a person, however far away you are'

Zara- Zara means princess. 

Chisizu- I admit, a bit of a mouthful. But the meaning is beautiful. "The beauty of athousand bells"


----------



## knwilk44

I didn't have the vehicle this afternoon or I would have took her to have her scanned for a microchip. I'll be getting the Sunday paper and I'll check there, too. Although I would be pretty heart broken if she were to leave with her clearly irresponsible owners even though it would technically be the "right" thing to do. All I know is she's loving it here in the AC and all the attention she's getting.


----------



## marbury

knwilk44 said:


> Although I would be pretty heart broken if she were to leave with her clearly irresponsible owners even though it would technically be the "right" thing to do. All I know is she's loving it here in the AC and all the attention she's getting.


Now, now... I'd absolutely be JUST as excited as you were if I found such a gorgeous creature! But not every stray dog is the result of a 'clearly irresponsible owner'. There are untold thousands of ways a dog could end up wandering, and we as GSD people that that can even be as easy as "SQUIRREL!" 
Look at all of the fantastic, excellent owners here that have had some sort of unfortunate happenstance; tieouts can break, fences can get holes, and car windows can be a little too open in the parking lot.

If you live in an area where RVers are commons she could belong to out-of-towners. Please post any and everywhere you can about this dog; she's well-coated, shiny, well-fed, and well-socialized. Dogs like that don't just get tossed out of pickups and left to fend for themselves. Be sure to check in with all your local vets and animal control, humane societies, and kennel clubs. If that was my beautiful girl I would be absolutely heartbroken if she went missing.

That all said... I'm jealous!! If she doesn't have a happy, healthy home waiting for her somewhere count yourself as one lucky, lucky new parent! :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers

Zelda. Means "luck."

Whoa. Lots here. Zanita made me laugh, means "long teeth."
http://www.momswhothink.com/baby-girl-names/baby-girl-names-z.html


----------



## llombardo

marbury said:


> she's well-coated, shiny, well-fed, and well-socialized. Dogs like that don't just get tossed out of pickups and left to fend for themselves.



I don't know if I believe that its necessary true that because the dog looks taken care of it is a good owner. Now a days people do crazy things to get rid of their pets..so sad but true I had a rescue in Dec(non GSD) that to this day I don't know why he was on the street and nobody claimed him It was the same thing with him, well socialized, good with kids, healthy, nice coat...perfect dog that now has a home where he is treated like a king


----------



## sashadog

marbury said:


> Now, now... I'd absolutely be JUST as excited as you were if I found such a gorgeous creature! But not every stray dog is the result of a 'clearly irresponsible owner'. There are untold thousands of ways a dog could end up wandering, and we as GSD people that that can even be as easy as "SQUIRREL!"
> *Look at all of the fantastic, excellent owners here that have had some sort of unfortunate happenstance*; tieouts can break, fences can get holes, and car windows can be a little too open in the parking lot.
> 
> If you live in an area where RVers are commons she could belong to out-of-towners. Please post any and everywhere you can about this dog; she's well-coated, shiny, well-fed, and well-socialized. Dogs like that don't just get tossed out of pickups and left to fend for themselves. Be sure to check in with all your local vets and animal control, humane societies, and kennel clubs. If that was my beautiful girl I would be absolutely heartbroken if she went missing.
> 
> That all said... I'm jealous!! If she doesn't have a happy, healthy home waiting for her somewhere count yourself as one lucky, lucky new parent! :wub:


Yep... I was out of town for a week for a family emergency in July and my roommate was watching my dogs. Long story short she didn't follow my directions and left the doggie door open when she left the house. (I have two dogs that are very scared of thunderstorms and fireworks, both things are very common in July in Colorado. If I'm gone and there is something that scares them, they will jump a 6 ft privacy fence and bolt in a panic and just run and run until someone finally catches them.) Within the span of a week she picked up both dogs not once but twice from the humane society because they had jumped the fence and gotten picked up. Needless to say I was LIVID (especially after she argued that I should pay her back for the "dog recovery fee's" ) and never trusted her with my dogs again but just because a dog gets loose doesn't necessarily mean they don't have a wonderful family missing them. And I take the dogs swimming all the time in the local lake during the summer and can promise you they are awfully grungy most of the summer despite getting baths every three weeks  

However, if you aren't able to find her family, congratulations on a beautiful new addition


----------



## marbury

llombardo said:


> I don't know if I believe that its necessary true that because the dog looks taken care of it is a good owner. Now a days people do crazy things to get rid of their pets..so sad but true I had a rescue in Dec(non GSD) that to this day I don't know why he was on the street and nobody claimed him It was the same thing with him, well socialized, good with kids, healthy, nice coat...perfect dog that now has a home where he is treated like a king


Oh, absolutely. I completely believe that there are despicable sorts of folk out there who do dump perfectly amazing dogs! But that doesn't alleviate the distinct possibility that there may be a family somewhere that loves and cares about this dog, misses her, and wants her home safe.
In the meantime and possibly forevermore, she'll be safe and sound and get her time as a princess!


----------



## knwilk44

I will be looking for her owners and I know that things can happen, but something just in my gut tells me that she was dumped. I did call the local shelters today and no one had mentioned missing a bi color LC female. I agree that she's too healthy and too perfect of a dog for someone to just want to dump her, but we have treated for her fleas that she had and she will be bathed in 48 hours as the box recommends.


----------



## BowWowMeow

She's gorgeous--thanks for taking her in. 

I would put Found Dog signs up and just give basic details (female, young, etc.) so that people have to identify her. You can leave them at area vet offices, the shelter, etc. 

There are a lot of reasons that a dog could end up loose...once some utility workers left my gate open and I happened to look out the window and see my german shepherd walking down the sidewalk. My first thought was that it was strange that there was a gsd walking down the sidewalk who looked so much like Basu...and then I realized that it was Basu! :shocked:

I would also call shelters within a 50 mile radius just in case there is some foul play involved. And I would post on one of those found dog sites. 

And definitely have her scanned for a chip. 

I know you are in love with her but if she is someone's dog they will be so happy to have her back.


----------



## KZoppa

She's beautiful. Good luck with everything! And please dont waste your money on a DNA test. They've been proven inaccurate.


----------



## jakes mom

She really is gorgeous - I can understand why you want to keep her. But I bet her owners are devastated - I know I would be. 

If they do claim her I hope it's quickly - otherwise you'll get even more attached - and so will Zach. She may solve his seperation anxiety though. 
__________
Sue


----------



## JakodaCD OA

she is GORGEOUS! and I see no sibe there either,,long coated bicolor?? 

very pretty.thanks for taking her home


----------



## Sunflowers

Well...any news? How did the night go?


----------



## DKHarris

She looks like my border Collie Belle when she was young. The shorter ears and the coat. Wonderfull dog


----------



## Sunflowers

DKHarris said:


> She looks like my border Collie Belle when she was young. The shorter ears and the coat. Wonderfull dog


 I think this is right on. Check out this guy, who is a border collie mix:

Image Detail for - http://www.zfar.org/a0105.jpg


----------



## knwilk44

I don't think she's a Border Collie. She's the size of Zach and vet estimated her just now to be around a year old. She still has puppy type teeth. We scanned her for a chip and nothing. Overnight went very well. No accidents in the house, slept right by my side. This morning she woke me up bright and early licking my face telling me she had to go inside. I've made a few more phone calls to area shelters and still nothing. I did have someone call me about a female saddleback that they had lost so it wasn't a positive ID, either. There have been lots of dumps around my general area within the last few months, so I wouldn't doubt it if she was a dump. Vet thinks she looks just like a young LC GSD, so I don't know. It doesn't matter what she is to me. She's gorgeous and sweet and everybody loves her. We aren't really in a camping type area. We're more in the city, so I highly doubt she belonged to an out-of-towner. However, I did ask the vet if he could maybe put up a sign out front with no identifying factors other than a young German Shepherd mix possibly. So, we will see how the day goes and if she isn't claimed within a few days I'm going to rule out the possibility that she belongs to someone and claim her as my own  I didn't have the vet do too much to her just scan her and check her out to see if she was generally healthy. I don't want to do too much and spend a lot of money on her shots, etc. just for her to be reclaimed by someone so I'll give it a few more days and then go from there.


----------



## wolfstraum

still has baby teeth????? She certainly appears to be a gorgeous bi-color coatie! Hope it turns out well for all of you....especially the dog...and Good Luck!

Lee


----------



## Jax08

She's beautiful and looks pure to me.

I wouldn't automatically assume her owners are irresponsible. Anything could have happened that she was loose and they could be frantically looking for her. It always scares me when ppl post on here and talk about keeping the dog when they just found them. It sure makes me keep an extra tight hold on Jax's leash. (


----------



## Sunflowers

Glad everything went so well. More pics, please.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

What a find! She's beautiful! And she's also very very lucky to find someone kind enough to bring her in and give her a home if no one claims her! Most don't find that! So thank you for bringing her home and giving her somewhere to stay.

However, I do want to add... just because she was out loose doesn't mean her owners are automatically irresponsible. We lost our female golden one time for 3 days. Our neighbors were watching them for us while we were a few hours out of town at my family's house. She got out of the fence and ran off. I was an absolute wreck! We rushed back home and were out all day and all night looking for her... literally! We had teams of friends & family looking and asking around our local area. We also contacted ALL our local vet clinics, our animal control and shelter, AND posted signs by all the local stores and shopping centers.... as well as talk to people in the surrounding neighborhoods and apartment buildings. She had a huge $ reward out for her too.

3 days later we get a phone call from our vet's clinic. Someone in the golden retriever rescue saw her being dropped off by a kind stranger at another vets clinic 25miles (30min + drive) away from our house. They had the vet scan her quickly and that signaled them to my vets clinic... which, luckily our vet's wife works very close with the golden retriever rescue. They called her and met her at the clinic.... she, of course, recognized Peaches immediately! 

She was very loved, well cared for, a very well bred dog, with perfect health. I would have been absolutely devastated and heartbroken if I never got her back. I would have never forgiven myself for leaving her home.

So thank you for trying to find her owners (if she has any) and I do ask you continue asking around for a little bit. You never know who's losing sleep and searching for her. If not, then I think you are an amazing person for taking her in and I wish you the best of luck with her! She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Fafhrd

knwilk44 said:


> She's the size of Zach and vet estimated her just now to be around a year old. She still has puppy type teeth. .


They look like adult teeth in the pictures. She's a gorgeous girl, and I hope you get to keep her.


----------



## knwilk44

Fafhrd said:


> They look like adult teeth in the pictures. She's a gorgeous girl, and I hope you get to keep her.


Well I said puppy "type" teeth and what I meant to say to describe them is that you can tell that she has to be no older than around a year and a half at most. Her teeth are still small in size compared to Zach's teeth, who is right around two years old. That's one of the ways that our vets can give an approximate guess as to how old an animal is. She's such a sweety and just got her first bath and she didn't like it at all! She tried getting out of the tub multiple times but she couldn't get out because I had her tied to one of the rails that is in our tub. She stood still once I reassured her that she was going to be okay and once she dries and is brushed again we will get some good pictures of her outside where the lighting is much better. We've decided on a name for her: Zayda. For some reason it rings a bell and just calls to me I guess you could say. She isn't very leash friendly, meaning she doesn't pull but you can tell she hasn't had any formal training. She is very fat, though lol. It's not just the hair making her look big, either lol. She weighed 64 lb. at the vet. With her being as young as we think, she should be to be bigger than Zach so that's one reason why I doubt she's mixed with anything smaller than a German Shepherd. Is it possible for PB GSD's to have the rear dew claws?


----------



## msvette2u

I think it's the addition of this dog that's causing your other dog to act up and out.

Is she in heat? Did you ask the vet?


----------



## wolfstraum

ok - teeth clean too...so younger dog probably - I went back and saw adult teeth as well...

Many pups are born with rear dew claws, an experienced knowledgeable breeder will have them removed at 3-5 days old....

64 pounds is a correct weight for an average sized female....

Lee


----------



## knwilk44

msvette2u said:


> I think it's the addition of this dog that's causing your other dog to act up and out.
> 
> Is she in heat? Did you ask the vet?


We just took her in yesterday and Zach's been acting out before she even came around. She is not in heat.


----------



## marbury

Was the vet able to tell if she was spayed? Does she look like she's been through any heats? If she is intact and post heat she may have wandered from her original family in search of testicles; girls can venture quite far if they're motivated, and if she's 'fat' you may want to verify all that so we rule out potential puppies. A vet should have picked up on it during the palpitations, but you never know.
If she's a year and a half she shouldn't get much taller, actually. And some importers leave on PB Czech line GSD rear dewclaws, although she doesn't look entirely like one.

I reiterate, as have many of us; please don't just give a couple 'cursory days' to find the owner, really try hard. Put yourself in someone else's shoes. That's my worst fear as a pet owner, is not that my dogs would be euthanized at a shelter if they got away from me or my property, but that some 'loving, well-intended family' would take them in as 'abandoned strays' and I'd never, ever see them again. If she was a grimy, old, sick little mutt with behavior problems you'd probably be reaching out anywhere and everywhere to find her owner; it's really hard to remain objective since she's such a gorgeous, well-mannered girl.

Where are you located? I'll keep an eye out on Craigslist for you.


----------



## knwilk44

marbury said:


> Was the vet able to tell if she was spayed? Does she look like she's been through any heats? If she is intact and post heat she may have wandered from her original family in search of testicles; girls can venture quite far if they're motivated, and if she's 'fat' you may want to verify all that so we rule out potential puppies. A vet should have picked up on it during the palpitations, but you never know.
> If she's a year and a half she shouldn't get much taller, actually. And some importers leave on PB Czech line GSD rear dewclaws, although she doesn't look entirely like one.
> 
> I reiterate, as have many of us; please don't just give a couple 'cursory days' to find the owner, really try hard. Put yourself in someone else's shoes. That's my worst fear as a pet owner, is not that my dogs would be euthanized at a shelter if they got away from me or my property, but that some 'loving, well-intended family' would take them in as 'abandoned strays' and I'd never, ever see them again. If she was a grimy, old, sick little mutt with behavior problems you'd probably be reaching out anywhere and everywhere to find her owner; it's really hard to remain objective since she's such a gorgeous, well-mannered girl.
> 
> Where are you located? I'll keep an eye out on Craigslist for you.


Actually, no I wouldn't be trying harder had she been a sick, old, mutt. I can't guarantee that she's PB so I'm assuming she's a mix. I'm located about an hour away from Louisville, KY. I've been checking and checking and checking some more. I've had a few people contact me but none of them give the right description. Not even close, actually. I felt of her teets and she appears to have gone through a heat cycle at least once before. The vet didn't see any signs of her being spayed, though. He didn't think she was pregnant so he didn't do any kind of palpation or Xrays. I'll be keeping a close eye on her and if she keeps getting bigger and bigger I'll specifically ask for Xrays. I've got some more updated pictures of her and I'll post them in a little bit once I've got them uploaded to my computer.


----------



## knwilk44

These are the new pictures of Zayda that I took today. She wasn't too enthused about being close to the place where we found her. Wonder if she's associating that area with being abandoned/lost/what-not. She still has yet to eat anything, even though food is offered 24/7 beside the water bowl. She's drank a lot of water, but still no food. It's probably the change in environment, but if she doesn't eat something within the next couple days I'm gonna go and get some Alpo canned dog food and offer her that.


----------



## knwilk44

One more I forgot to add


----------



## TrickyShepherd

...I can't get over how beautiful she is! She certainly is a nice looking dog! Doesn't really look mixed to me.


----------



## knwilk44

TrickyShepherd said:


> ...I can't get over how beautiful she is! She certainly is a nice looking dog! Doesn't really look mixed to me.


Thanks! I don't think she's mixed either, but I just can't assume without knowing. Either way she has a permanent home with us if no one claims her.


----------



## Jelpy

beautiful. She looks a lot like Tasker. Love those Bi's 

Jelpy


----------



## Alexandria610

She is gorgeous  But oddly enough, she looks like she has some Lab in her....looks a lot like my parent's lab and my friend's lab in the face. I personally don't think she's PB, but I'm a cynic. Either way, she's a doll


----------



## marbury

So beautiful!! I hope she eats soon.


----------



## Melina

I'm no expert, but she certainly looks as though she could be PB...The pencil markings on her toes make me lean more towards her being all GSD (Amongst other things)...But again, I'm really not an expert. She certainly is gorgeous, either way.

My Koda was a dumped dog, too. I remember my first post on here asking what the heck he was mixed with, haha. Everyone's response, "Nothing!". Come to find out, however, he tested positive for heartworm (Which he is now free of due to treatment). It totally made sense as to why someone would dump him when I found out about the HW...They probably didn't want to pay to treat it. Their loss...I have an amazing GSD now who was well worth the money spent to get him well again.

Not saying that this is the case for her, but definitely have her checked for HW or any other diseases/parasites...Therein may lie the reason she was dumped.

Sounds like she has a wonderful home with you, either way.


----------



## knwilk44

I don't see lab at all honestly lol. I've seen some lab mixes and they have all had those floppy droopy ears. Her nose is a bit broad but idk. That's kinda why I wanna experiment with a DNA profile once we get the extra $$$. Thanks everyone for the kind words


----------



## PaddyD

I see Border Collie. How about Sadie for a name?
Beautiful dog.


----------



## msvette2u

I'd save the money and skip the DNA test - who cares what breed she is, and the tests are too unreliable - and get a crate or two before getting the DNA test


----------



## knwilk44

Yes, the crates are TOP priority  DNA profile may come after she gets her new collar and her own food bowl, too  I think I posted that I was naming her Zayda.


----------



## chelle

Jax08 said:


> She's beautiful and looks pure to me.
> 
> I wouldn't automatically assume her owners are irresponsible. Anything could have happened that she was loose and they could be frantically looking for her. It always scares me when ppl post on here and talk about keeping the dog when they just found them. *It sure makes me keep an extra tight hold on Jax's leash*. (


This thread has convinced me that I will be getting my dogs micro-chipped. Next week. Literally. You can be the best owner in the world and still, in a split second, "lose" your dog. The dumbest, simplest mistake.

I'm glad you're the one who found her and have fallen for her. Thanks for the work you are doing to find her rightful owner.


----------



## msvette2u

In Heidi's thread, where someone twisted the wire around her leg, causing it to die and be amputated - she had a microchip. 
I'd encourage it still, on every dog - but if someone steals your dog, it doesn't do much good, since they won't scan it.


----------



## lorihd

beautiful girl, how nice that you took her into your home


----------



## chelle

msvette2u said:


> In Heidi's thread, where someone twisted the wire around her leg, causing it to die and be amputated - she had a microchip.
> I'd encourage it still, on every dog - but if someone steals your dog, it doesn't do much good, since they won't scan it.


True enough. I am going to try to believe in the best in human nature. If the OP found one of my dogs, my dogs would be back home. That's how I am going to think about it. Bailey is kind of hard-headed, so hopefully no one would want to keep him! (Geesh, that sounded awful, I know.)


----------



## Falkosmom

chelle said:


> Bailey is kind of hard-headed, so hopefully no one would want to keep him! (Geesh, that sounded awful, I know.)


Just like.... aw Chelle, the joke was there! LOL!


----------



## llombardo

chelle said:


> This thread has convinced me that I will be getting my dogs micro-chipped. Next week. Literally. You can be the best owner in the world and still, in a split second, "lose" your dog. The dumbest, simplest mistake.
> 
> I'm glad you're the one who found her and have fallen for her. Thanks for the work you are doing to find her rightful owner.


My oldest dog came to me microchipped(at the shelter) at 10 months old in 2005. I changed addresses twice, she was checked twice for microchip and info changed. The last time she was checked was right around 2008 and it was still there. By the time I had her checked again in 2010 they could not find it...five different scanners, three different places. Yes my dog managed to lose the chip and they all agreed that its common and happens more often then we hear about That is scary, especially if you think your dog is protected if they are lost.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Beautiful girl, looks purebred to me.


----------



## msvette2u

llombardo said:


> Yes my dog managed to lose the chip and they all agreed that its common


Well I haven't had it happen but about 1x in 150 dogs a year going through for the past 4-5 yrs. 
One scanner picked it up, but didn't give me a number.
It's a good idea to have them scanned at each year's check up at the vet 

BTW it's probably not lost, it probably just quit transmitting. If it shifted they should be able to find it. We did have one dog come through that her chip moved clear down by her shoulder blade.


----------



## Courtney

wow, this story has my heart in my throat. The thought of my boy being missing, the panic would be unbearable for me.

If we never made our way back to each other I could only hope he found a kind person who would take him in and love him forever.

Beautiful girl


----------



## middleofnowhere

I hope the dog finds her way home. 
The OP cannot afford one crate, money is tight - what happens when a dog gets sick or is injured? Please look at this realisticly - you're on a tight budget if there is nothing until payday after an unexpected $150 expenditure. My first thoughts on the start of this thread with the "I'll keep her" was What the heck are you smokin'? 
Please look long and hard for her owner. Then look long and hard for someone to adopt her if the owner does not surface. Otherwise, you'll be back here moaning about how expensive the vet is in a few months. Or about needing a new couch because the two of them decided it would be fun to play tug with your existing couch.


----------



## llombardo

msvette2u said:


> Well I haven't had it happen but about 1x in 150 dogs a year going through for the past 4-5 yrs.
> One scanner picked it up, but didn't give me a number.
> It's a good idea to have them scanned at each year's check up at the vet
> 
> BTW it's probably not lost, it probably just quit transmitting. If it shifted they should be able to find it. We did have one dog come through that her chip moved clear down by her shoulder blade.


I don't know where it is, but its not in her, she's been tested several times since then with same result--nothing Don't get me wrong I like the idea but I don't trust in the idea anymore


----------



## llombardo

middleofnowhere said:


> I hope the dog finds her way home.
> The OP cannot afford one crate, money is tight - what happens when a dog gets sick or is injured? Please look at this realisticly - you're on a tight budget if there is nothing until payday after an unexpected $150 expenditure. My first thoughts on the start of this thread with the "I'll keep her" was What the heck are you smokin'?
> Please look long and hard for her owner. Then look long and hard for someone to adopt her if the owner does not surface. Otherwise, you'll be back here moaning about how expensive the vet is in a few months. Or about needing a new couch because the two of them decided it would be fun to play tug with your existing couch.



I don't remember reading anything to this effect in this thread, so I reread it again(from beginning to end) and I still don't see anything like this. The OP doesn't want to spend any money on the dog if it is going to be claimed..A DNA test is probably not in the budget but its not needed. I also believe the OP knows what a dog needs, is willing to get whats needed for the dog, and the dog is lucky to have found the OP. I think that the dog is in good hands. She has been to the vet, bathed, treated for fleas, etc. The OP was kind enough to take in a stray dog and treat it like their own. This post was uncalled for and rude IMO. To the OP, thank you for taking in the dog and I hope that everything works out for YOU and the DOG!!


----------



## pyratemom

llombardo said:


> I don't remember reading anything to this effect in this thread, so I reread it again(from beginning to end) and I still don't see anything like this. The OP doesn't want to spend any money on the dog if it is going to be claimed..A DNA test is probably not in the budget but its not needed. I think that the dog is in good hands. She has been to the vet, bathed, treated for fleas, etc. The OP was kind enough to take in a stray dog and treat it like their own. This post was uncalled for and rude IMO. To the OP, thank you for taking in the dog and I hope that everything works out for YOU and the DOG!!


I have to agree. I went back to find where the OP said she couldn't afford a crate and there was no comment there like that. To the OP, congrats on finding the little one and giving her a safe place while you look for her owners. Thank you for being willing to take her in if you can't find the owners and by the way she is gorgeous.


----------



## msvette2u

llombardo said:


> I don't know where it is, but its not in her, she's been tested several times since then with same result--nothing Don't get me wrong I like the idea but I don't trust in the idea anymore


If it was in there once, it's still in there. It may have quit transmitting, but they don't fall out spontaneously.

RFID is a transponder system. There is a radio frequency but only when activated with the scanner. And the chip stopped responding to the scanner's "call" for it to show itself, basically. It's a dead chip. It's not gone.

BTW, an X-ray could find the chip. Chances are it's sitting right there where it always was, just not doing anything now.

You can always have them re-chipped, it's not going to hurt anything to do so.


----------



## msvette2u

llombardo said:


> I don't remember reading anything to this effect in this thread, so I reread it again(from beginning to end) and I still don't see anything like this.



Actually if you read the other thread, she said she "didn't want to get rid of" her current dog - and "won't if he stops doing this" (being destructive).

Despite that, she's opposed to crating from the sounds of it, and/or can't afford a crate right now.



> Otherwise, you'll be back here moaning about how expensive the vet is in a few months. Or about needing a new couch because the two of them decided it would be fun to play tug with your existing couch.


And yes, I can see this happening, since the current dog destroyed their bed which they had to purchase another bed, and that's why the reason they can't get a crate.

To me, it seems backwards - you buy the crate 1st so the dog won't destroy the new bed, but that's just me, I guess :shrug:


----------



## knwilk44

I may not be able to afford a crate right now, because I do things that are necessary for my dogs. I have a close working relationship with our vet and he will work with me on pricing and payment plans SHOULD something come up. I will go without before my dogs do. My children and my dogs come first! Your post was rude and un-called for. You don't fully know my situation and if no one claims her she will NOT go anywhere. I can't guarantee that anyone else would love her and take care of her as well as I do and I don't want her going through what she's been through again! If need be I will go hungry and starve before my children or my dogs do! Right now we are making do with a borrowed baby gate and putting my other dog, Zach, in the hallway and desensitizing him to us leaving. We aren't made out of money and for you to sit there and say that just because we aren't made of money makes me disqualified as a dog owner is just rediculous and rude!!!


----------



## wolfstraum

you can often find crates on CL - heck, I have found a few nearly new ones put out for trash, picked them up, cleaned them up with Clorox 2, then donated them to dog club or someone who needed one - they really do help keep the dogs from being destructive...

Lee


----------



## knwilk44

wolfstraum said:


> you can often find crates on CL - heck, I have found a few nearly new ones put out for trash, picked them up, cleaned them up with Clorox 2, then donated them to dog club or someone who needed one - they really do help keep the dogs from being destructive...
> 
> Lee



I have been searching CL and ebay but CL has NONE in my local area big enough for him to fit in. All of the ones on ebay are still basically the same price as what our pet stores sell them for, too. I'm on the lookout and have asked a few friends if they happened to have one I could borrow but none of them have big dogs so I don't know what I was thinking there. We will just make do and try to deal with it the best we can for now. Oh and Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers out there whether they're moms to two or four legged babies.


----------



## chelle

I did not make the connection between the two posts at all.

So you are changing where Zach will be kept? Was once the bedroom, now trying the hallway? Just making sure I understand.

Where's the new girl? How is her behavior while you're gone? Do they have access to each other? Are you worried about them fighting while gone? Or ramping each other up?

Sorry for all the questions, just am a curious (and nosy) person. 

I bought a crate on Walmart.com (ship to store) for only 77.00. Basically same crate at Petco was $125.00. The only real difference is the more expensive one has a side door that I couldn't care less about and have never even used. Almost $50 in savings! I was very happy about that.


----------



## knwilk44

chelle said:


> I did not make the connection between the two posts at all.
> 
> So you are changing where Zach will be kept? Was once the bedroom, now trying the hallway? Just making sure I understand.
> 
> Where's the new girl? How is her behavior while you're gone? Do they have access to each other? Are you worried about them fighting while gone? Or ramping each other up?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just am a curious (and nosy) person.
> 
> I bought a crate on Walmart.com (ship to store) for only 77.00. Basically same crate at Petco was $125.00. The only real difference is the more expensive one has a side door that I couldn't care less about and have never even used. Almost $50 in savings! I was very happy about that.


Yes he is now being kept in the smaller hallway that leads into our small bathroom and for now I'm going to work on desensitizing him. We haven't had to leave her alone since she came to us two days ago so we will see. I don't really have to go anywhere for the next two weeks. I have considered seperating them while we are gone. They haven't had any issues with each other thus far but that's not to say they won't have if we are gone. Zach does have a tendency to get her riled up and hyper so I think the best decision for us and our sanity and their safety is to seperate them when we leave. What's this two week shutdown that I keep hearing about?


----------



## chelle

Falkosmom said:


> Just like.... aw Chelle, the joke was there! LOL!


Like owner, like dog!   Hmmm wonder where he gets it....

~~~~

OP, if msvette2u doesn't come along and post it, you might want to PM her for it. I had it and can't find it now, but I used it and it was a really good thing for us.


----------



## chelle

knwilk44 said:


> Yes he is now being kept in the smaller hallway that leads into our small bathroom and for now I'm going to work on desensitizing him. We haven't had to leave her alone since she came to us two days ago so we will see. I don't really have to go anywhere for the next two weeks. I have considered seperating them while we are gone. They haven't had any issues with each other thus far but that's not to say they won't have if we are gone. Zach does have a tendency to get her riled up and hyper so I think the best decision for us and our sanity and their safety is to seperate them when we leave. What's this two week shutdown that I keep hearing about?


I would definitely start putting together a gameplan for when they'll be together in a couple of weeks and working towards it. (leaving for periods of time, etc)

Call me paranoid, but there is no way in hades that I'd let these two, who barely know each other, have unsupervised access. So totally agree on them being separated, as you say. I'm not clear on the dynamics -- if one will be behind a locked door and not just a baby gate or something like that.

I responded above about the two week shutdown, but a big part of it is crating the new dog, which isn't an option just now. I spaced that off. Duh.


----------



## jakes mom

Did they sleep in your bedroom last night or in the hallway, or did you seperate them? 
___________
Sue


----------



## knwilk44

jakes mom said:


> Did they sleep in your bedroom last night or in the hallway, or did you seperate them?
> ___________
> Sue


They have both slept in my bedroom both nights.


----------



## Sunflowers

It's on this thread
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/181459-2-week-shutdown-questions-2.html


----------



## jakes mom

knwilk44 said:


> They have both slept in my bedroom both nights.


Were they ok and just slept. If they did and they appear to get on ok, I'd try leaving them in a room on their own for just a few seconds to start and take it from there. You've got to start somewhere, and as long as you don't actually leave the apartment and start off with very short periods, it ought to go ok. 
__________
Sue


----------



## middleofnowhere

" Your post was rude and un-called for. You don't fully know my situation and if no one claims her she will NOT go anywhere. I can't guarantee that anyone else would love her and take care of her as well as I do and I don't want her going through what she's been through again! "
Uncalled for? I read your other thread first. You have one dog you have had for all of a month. As someone else pointed out, you mentioned getting rid of him if the behavior didn't stop. 
Now you have another for a day or two and are swearing undying devotion to both when you could not afford a crate for the first dog for two weeks. I cannot say "Good for you" when your posts wave red flags.
On the basis of having had one dog for one month, you claim you are on good terms with your vet and the vet is willing to work with you if anything comes up. 
Of course I do not know all the particulars of your situation but I do know what you have posted and it is sufficient to be of concern.


----------



## knwilk44

middleofnowhere said:


> " Your post was rude and un-called for. You don't fully know my situation and if no one claims her she will NOT go anywhere. I can't guarantee that anyone else would love her and take care of her as well as I do and I don't want her going through what she's been through again! "
> Uncalled for? I read your other thread first. You have one dog you have had for all of a month. As someone else pointed out, you mentioned getting rid of him if the behavior didn't stop.
> Now you have another for a day or two and are swearing undying devotion to both when you could not afford a crate for the first dog for two weeks. I cannot say "Good for you" when your posts wave red flags.
> On the basis of having had one dog for one month, you claim you are on good terms with your vet and the vet is willing to work with you if anything comes up.
> Of course I do not know all the particulars of your situation but I do know what you have posted and it is sufficient to be of concern.


What is concerning? Besides the fact that I don't necessarily have the money to go spend $100 for a crate for my other dog. Zach's getting neutered in a couple of weeks, they aren't being bred, they are both healthy and taken care of, not being abused, are loved unconditionally. I believe I have cleared that statement up about me possibly getting rid of Zach. Zach's not going anywhere and neither is Zayda if no one claims her so you can get off your soapbox now. They're both fed and have unlimited water and like I said. I have a very close relationship with our vet. He's been a friend of the family for quite a while now. What did you expect me to do with Zayda? Leave her out there in the woods to fend for herself and possibly get run over? I'm sure that's what you're wanting me to do but you won't come out and say it because you'd have the whole forum against you. You aren't paying for anything for these dogs and I'm not asking anyone to. Like I said before, I do without so my dogs can have what they NEED. They're dogs and with the breed they are it was likely that he would have gotten into the trash and I'm okay with that. It was a little irritating cleaning up the mess by myself and dealing with twin baby boys on top of that. I forgive you of your ignorance of my situation, because like you said yourself, you have no idea of the particulars so no reason for red flags unless you know everything about my situation. I've got everything covered. Trust me. I never would have rescued Zach and I dang sure wouldn't have took in this girl with the intentions of keeping her forever if no one claims her had I not had my bases already covered. Yes, I'm young but I am by no means irresponsible in getting a dog that I wasn't prepared for. I had been searching for about 6 months for a young German Shepherd for a forever companion and I happened to come across someone asking for help with Zach and his brother. The same goes for Zayda. I talked to my vet about all of my possible options for Zayda and he is helping me to try to find her owners if they even want her back. IF they don't then she has a permanent home. IMO unless you are paying for their care or are asked to don't get in someone's business just for the simple fact that they can't pay for a crate necessarily right now.


----------



## bocron

She looks like a mix to me. The head/brow shape is a bit molosser, maybe rottie? Could also be the way the image shows on my phone, though.
I've been reading this on my iphone so sorry if I'm missing stuff, but did you say she has dewclaws up higher? Could be Beauceron mix as well. 
If you do decide to do a DNA test, skip the cheapo ones (cheek swab type) and go for the blood test variety that the vet can do. Costs more but has WAY more breeds in the database.


----------



## marbury

You can get a brand new 42in single-door crate for $80 at Tractor Supply if you can't find a used one on CL for less than that. Usually around here we see the bent, missing-tray crats with "originally paid $120, yours for $80"... why not buy a brand new one for the same price? Gotta love Tractor Supply.


----------



## knwilk44

bocron said:


> She looks like a mix to me. The head/brow shape is a bit molosser, maybe rottie? Could also be the way the image shows on my phone, though.
> I've been reading this on my iphone so sorry if I'm missing stuff, but did you say she has dewclaws up higher? Could be Beauceron mix as well.
> If you do decide to do a DNA test, skip the cheapo ones (cheek swab type) and go for the blood test variety that the vet can do. Costs more but has WAY more breeds in the database.


She has the front dewclaws and also has rear dewclaws as well. 

As far as doing this two week shutdown, can I still do it if I don't have a crate right now? Or, how could I still do the same principle and just still apply it to her? I definitely don't want her to end up doing some of the same things that Zach has developed due to us not doing the two week shutdown. Also, even though we've already had Zach for about a month, give or take, can we still apply this to him once we get his crate in two weeks or should I go ahead and apply this principle now some way without a crate?


----------



## jakes mom

knwilk44 said:


> She has the front dewclaws and also has rear dewclaws as well.


Jake's a PB GSD but he has all four dew claws - the rear one's are like eagles talons - we're considering having them removed.
__________
Sue


----------



## BowWowMeow

Are you using Nothing in Life is Free? You want to keep things as structured as possible for the sake of everyone. I always use lots of structure, positive training and exercise when I adopt or foster a new dog. 

I also use a leash and a crate (if possible) in the house for new dogs. With two new dogs you've got your work cut out for you but I think you're getting a lot of good advice. 

Do you have a bathroom or another small space where you can contain them? I do think it's wise to keep them separated so that she doesn't pick up on his anxiety and also to keep them both safe. I just now started letting my kittens be loose with Rafi and I've had them for 6 months now! 

Is there a rescue in your area who might let you borrow a couple of crates until you can get your own? It would be worth some phone calls: I have no less than 4 crates of various sizes sitting in my basement and have lent them out many times. 

It might even be worth posting on Craigs List and asking if anyone has the right size crate they would be willing to sell or loan out.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

If you have the next couple of weeks 'free', I'd be setting Zach up for when you will at some point HAVE to leave him. With that,I would for now, keep Zayda separated from him when your not around just for safety sake.

With that, I'd put them both 'up' wherever that will be if your going some where, and go outside, be very quiet, and 'spy' on them..see if they bark/whatever..

As for trash, just take the trash cans outside when your not home or put them someplace he can't get to them..easy fix.

I definately agree with a crate. TC sounds cheap, dont know if you have any Ocean State Job Lots around, they have 42 inch crates with double doors for 65.00 sometimes cheaper. 

I agree with CL, and also check with your local Animal Control officer, they will sometimes let people borrow crates..Ask your vet friend. 

Most dogs are not going to do anything destructive right in front of you, they are going to wait till you leave, setting him up may help in determining what he's doing/not doing, leave a radio on, kongs stuffed are good ideas. 

I can't say whether he's destructive because he's just destructive and bored, or it's SA. I know the "pooping" in the house when you leave isn't a "i'm going to pay her back for leaving me" attitude, "that" can be a stress factor.


----------



## qbchottu

Are you getting rid of her through CL? 
I live in the area and occasionally browse CL so I can be on the lookout for dog equipment. I noticed this posting: Female GSD Mix Free To Good Home By Tonight










Is that your dog? If you indeed need to rehome her immediately, please contact local GSD rescues. Tier Haven Rescue is in Louisville and Sadie's Sanctuary is in Bowling Green. I know you said you were low on funds, but I will help you with transport if you need it and the rescues have space. I'll come get the dog and take her to the rescue if you can find one that takes her. 

Do not rehome through CL. Especially not in KY. We have a notorious woman and her husband/bf that take free dogs from CL and then sell them for 200-300$ at flea markets. She now has other people doing this for her because she has been caught too many times. If they can't sell the dogs, the dogs are again given away through CL or dropped off at the pound. Please contact the rescues I mentioned if this is you.


----------



## msvette2u

Oh. Wow. 


Get ahold of a good rescue please


----------



## chelle

Omg!


----------



## msvette2u

knwilk44 said:


> One more I forgot to add


Same dog. Same purple leash. Same choke chain.


----------



## jakes mom

Please don't say this is the one you took in. What about the original owners who had obviously looked after well :shocked: They could be desperately searching for him 

Don't do this -----Please
____________
Sue


----------



## qbchottu

I take it by your replies that it is the same dog?
Ugh...that's terrible. 
OP please let me help you get the dog to a rescue. Louisville is NOTORIOUS for all kinds of abuses through CL. Don't do it please! 

Tier Haven Rescue [email protected] 
I know the lady that runs the rescue. She's very sweet and will keep the dog till she finds a home. 

The other rescue is smaller and the lady who runs it is currently preparing a dog for the USA Sieger show this weekend so she might be busy right now. However, if Tier Haven can't help, I will contact her and see if I can keep your dog till the rescue can take it the week after.


----------



## chelle

msvette2u said:


> Same dog. Same purple leash. Same choke chain.


Yeah, it's up on the thread a bit, but exact same pic. Exact.


----------



## msvette2u

Lovely.


----------



## msvette2u

qbchottu said:


> OP please let me help you get the dog to a rescue. Louisville is NOTORIOUS for all kinds of abuses through CL. Don't do it please!
> 
> Tier Haven Rescue [email protected]
> I know the lady that runs the rescue. She's very sweet and will keep the dog till she finds a home.
> 
> The other rescue is smaller and the lady who runs it is currently preparing a dog for the USA Sieger show this weekend so she might be busy right now. However, if Tier Haven can't help, I will contact her and see if I can keep your dog till the rescue can take it the week after.



Psst. Her phone number is on the CL ad.


----------



## qbchottu

Texted and emailed...no reply yet. I've gone back to work and cannot talk at the moment


----------



## CeCe

Oh my. Is the OP allergic to her other dog as well? How come she isn't getting rid of him? She needs to be aware that dog fighters get free dogs off craigslist and use them as bait dogs. I hope she makes it to a good rescue or returned to her rightful owners.


----------



## KZoppa

knwilk44 said:


> *I don't think she's a Border Collie. She's the size of Zach and vet estimated her just now to be around a year old*. She still has puppy type teeth. We scanned her for a chip and nothing. Overnight went very well. No accidents in the house, slept right by my side. This morning she woke me up bright and early licking my face telling me she had to go inside. I've made a few more phone calls to area shelters and still nothing. I did have someone call me about a female saddleback that they had lost so it wasn't a positive ID, either. There have been lots of dumps around my general area within the last few months, so I wouldn't doubt it if she was a dump. Vet thinks she looks just like a young LC GSD, so I don't know. It doesn't matter what she is to me. She's gorgeous and sweet and everybody loves her. We aren't really in a camping type area. We're more in the city, so I highly doubt she belonged to an out-of-towner. However, I did ask the vet if he could maybe put up a sign out front with no identifying factors other than a young German Shepherd mix possibly. So, we will see how the day goes and if she isn't claimed within a few days I'm going to rule out the possibility that she belongs to someone and claim her as my own  I didn't have the vet do too much to her just scan her and check her out to see if she was generally healthy. I don't want to do too much and spend a lot of money on her shots, etc. just for her to be reclaimed by someone so I'll give it a few more days and then go from there.


 

I havent read the rest of the comments yet but i wanted to address the bolded part. Our dog Riley is a border collie/GSD mix and he's the size of a shepherd but his personality is all BC. So dont rule it out.


----------



## Mrs.K

You are allergic to one GSD but not the other?


----------



## qbchottu

She just replied to my email:

"I will not give her to a shelter. I will fully interview anyone interested in her and I don't appreciate random people telling me what to do with her. I know what I'm doing and know what happens in rescues/shelters and I won't take her to one."

Looks like another lost case. Very disappointing turn of events.


----------



## CeCe

Poor dog may end up as a byb breeding bitch as the OP stated she isn't spayed. So sad.


----------



## GrammaD

qbchottu said:


> She just replied to my email:
> 
> "I will not give her to a shelter. I will fully interview anyone interested in her and I don't appreciate random people telling me what to do with her. I know what I'm doing and know what happens in rescues/shelters and I won't take her to one."
> 
> Looks like another lost case. Very disappointing turn of events.


Personally I think someone more local should just call AC or law enforcement on her. She is in violation of state and local laws- and yes, I looked them up- by attempting to rehome this lost dog.


----------



## msvette2u

Mrs.K said:


> You are allergic to one GSD but not the other?


 It's the dander not the fur...



> She just replied to my email:
> 
> "I will not give her to a shelter. I will fully interview anyone interested in her and I don't appreciate random people telling me what to do with her. I know what I'm doing and know what happens in rescues/shelters and I won't take her to one."
> 
> Looks like another lost case. Very disappointing turn of events.


Oh GEEZ.


----------



## qbchottu

Yes, but how do I prove that this dog is lost? Is a CL posting and forum posting enough?


----------



## GrammaD

qbchottu said:


> Yes, but how do I prove that this dog is lost? Is a CL posting and forum posting enough?


I think it's enough to make the call and get someone out there to investigate. 

I just can't feel good about taking her so far from home, when there may be people looking for her, or I would call this.... person.... myself.


----------



## KZoppa

wow.... thats a load of crap right there.


----------



## qbchottu

After more prodding on my part, we might have some hope yet!

Latest reply:
"I won't turn her in to a shelter. A rescue would be a possibility but I also have no car to take her anywhere and she really can't stay here a day longer."

I gave her the rescue contact info and told her I can transport...hope she calls.


----------



## GrammaD

I hope so too. Hopefully someone who *actually makes an effort* can find her original owners.


----------



## sashadog

That is heartbreaking... And she's only had her for TWO DAYS!! That's barely anytime at all!! I really hope this sweet girl makes it to a rescue and either finds her original owners or a committed new home  wow... I'm just blown away...


----------



## LARHAGE

WOW, the honeymoon ended pretty quickly. I wish I was closer, I would have fostered her.


----------



## qbchottu

I gave her some more rescue info. She seems interested in Tier Haven and a Working Dog rescue as well. She says she contacted them, but has no car/transport. I told her I can cover all that if need be as long as she can find a rescue to take her. Fingers crossed everyone!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Pretty sad you take in a dog to "quote" rescue her. 
Now this!?!?! Pathetic! Its only been two days?? Call a GSD rescue. If you need help finding one just ask.


----------



## Mrs.K

msvette2u said:


> It's the dander not the fur...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh GEEZ.


Sorry, don't believe the reason behind it. But it's none of my business so I stay out of it, since I don't have anything nice to say.


----------



## chelle

Personally I'm pretty peeved. Best I back away from keyboard now.... :nono::nono::nono:oke:oke:oke::headbang::headbang::headbang::hammer::hammer::hammer:

I will let the smilies do the talking... and come back later to check for hopefully better news.


----------



## knwilk44

Guys, yes that posting is mine. Zach wound up going to live on my dad's farm so he's not around me all of the time. I am attempting to find a rescue but since this little girl came home with me from my dad's property my landlord doesn't want her here and my dad doesn't have the extra money to buy dog food for two big dogs. I am over at my dad's house nearly every day as he helps me with my kids. As far as me being against state and local laws, what am I supposed to do? Turn her in to a shelter that will surely kill her? I'm sorry that this happened and I was honestly going to come here and tell you guys that I couldn't keep her any longer and I needed help. I tried the best I could and if someone wanted to help me out and just take her until someone could find a good home for her I'm fine with that. I do need help with this, because my landlord is a royal douchebag and if I'm against the law in rehomeing her what am I supposed to do here?


----------



## knwilk44

Well, I just got off the phone with my dad and he's coming to get Zayda this afternoon when he gets off work in about an hour. He said that he has enough food to last Zach and her for a little while so long as we help him with the food for them she can stay with him and Zach for as long as it takes to find her a good home.


----------



## sashadog

There are several people in your area that sound more than willing to help you out. I would take all the help from them you can get and trust some of the reputable rescues in your area. No one is suggesting you take her and drop her off at the pound. A good rescue will probably continue to search for her owners if they're out there and if not, they'll find her a great new home.


----------



## msvette2u

Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder FIND A RESCUE LOCAL TO YOU! There's someone on this very thread WILLING TO HELP YOU!!!!


----------



## GrammaD

Call Animal Control and report a lost dog and where you found her- giving a full description- ask if they prefer you bring her in to them or contact rescue directly. Usually they must hold the dog themselves for a set period of time before they call allow rescue to take the dog - but sometimes there are ways to tweak the system.

You may think a shelter sucks, and many do, but it sure beats being tied out in someone's woodlot.


----------



## jakes mom

qbchottu said:


> After more prodding on my part, we might have some hope yet!
> 
> Latest reply:
> "I won't turn her in to a shelter. A rescue would be a possibility but I also have no car to take her anywhere and she really can't stay here a day longer."
> 
> I gave her the rescue contact info and told her I can transport...hope she calls.


That is so lovely of you qbchotto.

Kristin, 

Please let qbchotto help you and the dog.
__________
Sue


----------



## qbchottu

Did you contact rescues? Sometimes it takes time for space to open up. Keep contacting as many as you can so as soon as a spot opens up, she can go there. 

I would also continue putting up flyers now and then to make sure her owners see it if they are still searching for her...


----------



## knwilk44

And yes I know I posted about Zach ruining my mattress and such. He came to spend a week with us that week while my dad took care of some family matters. Just to clarify everything since everything seems to be everyone else's business now


----------



## Mrs.K

knwilk44 said:


> Guys, yes that posting is mine. Zach wound up going to live on my dad's farm so he's not around me all of the time. I am attempting to find a rescue but since this little girl came home with me from my dad's property my landlord doesn't want her here and my dad doesn't have the extra money to buy dog food for two big dogs. I am over at my dad's house nearly every day as he helps me with my kids. As far as me being against state and local laws, what am I supposed to do? Turn her in to a shelter that will surely kill her? I'm sorry that this happened and I was honestly going to come here and tell you guys that I couldn't keep her any longer and I needed help. I tried the best I could and if someone wanted to help me out and just take her until someone could find a good home for her I'm fine with that. I do need help with this, because my landlord is a royal douchebag and if I'm against the law in rehomeing her what am I supposed to do here?


So you are lying about the reason? 

Why didn't you come here first and talk about the problems you are facing? As soon as I read your topic and the CL add I knew it was the bunch of BS and so did everybody else. 

Here are the people that can help you. There is a GREAT rescuing network on this very forum with tons of reputable rescuers and people. 

At least you are admitting it. That I can respect. Not that it matters.


----------



## knwilk44

Mrs.K said:


> So you are lying about the reason?
> 
> Why didn't you come here first and talk about the problems you are facing? As soon as I read your topic and the CL add I knew it was the bunch of BS and so did everybody else.
> 
> Here are the people that can help you. There is a GREAT rescuing network on this very forum with tons of reputable rescuers and people.
> 
> At least you are admitting it. That I can respect. Not that it matters.



No I'm not lying about the reason for rehomeing her. Her hair is shedding profusely and its in my apartment and its killing my allergies. She was found on the backside of my dad's property and he's taking her in until we can do something about finding her owners and/or finding her a good home.


----------



## GrammaD

I am curious... why didn't you put up a "found dog" posting on CL?


----------



## knwilk44

GrammaD said:


> I am curious... why didn't you put up a "found dog" posting on CL?



I did but for some reason it was flagged off.


----------



## qbchottu

I am talking to a woman that might be interested, but says she is allergic to long haired pets. This woman does have a standard stock coat GSD as well so depending on how bad the allergies are, this woman could still be interested. What is the extent of your allergies? Are you always allergic or just when the dog blows coat?


----------



## GrammaD

knwilk44 said:


> I did but for some reason it was flagged off.


Ask for help in wording and PUT.IT.UP.AGAIN


----------



## knwilk44

qbchottu said:


> I am talking to a woman that might be interested, but says she is allergic to long haired pets. This woman does have a standard stock coat GSD as well so depending on how bad the allergies are, this woman could still be interested. What is the extent of your allergies? Are you always allergic or just when the dog blows coat?



It's just been because she's blowing her coat so I don't know. I've never had a problem with long haired pets before so I honestly don't know. All I know is my allergies are haywire right now and she is blowing her coat.


----------



## onyx'girl

CL has a lost and found section....I would be surprised to see it get flagged in that forum. Unless you posted in the other section and asking for a re-homing fee.
I sure hope the owner of Zayda will be able to locate her once you've placed her elsewhere.


----------



## knwilk44

onyx'girl said:


> CL has a lost and found section....I would be surprised to see it get flagged in that forum. Unless you posted in the other section and asking for a re-homing fee.
> I sure hope the owner of Zayda will be able to locate her once you've placed her elsewhere.


Re-posting in the lost+found section now.


----------



## msvette2u

This is so bizarre.
knw came on here asking for help w/Zach as he's destroying things. She never said "this dog belongs to my dad, is here temporarily".
We tell her, get a crate, crate train, etc. She said she'd owned him two weeks (not that he was a temporary guest).

Then just days ago she finds this black dog, names her Zayda. Then a day later advertises her on CL and Zach is now gone.

Well all I can say is - if you're as broke as you say and can't afford, or simply do not want to crate the dog(s) while you're gone, _do not get more dogs!_

But also - please find a RESCUE for the black puppy. She's worth that trouble I'm sure.
A "pound" is not a rescue nor vise-versa. There's a huge difference.


----------



## Mrs.K

knwilk44 said:


> It's just been because she's blowing her coat so I don't know. I've never had a problem with long haired pets before so I honestly don't know. All I know is my allergies are haywire right now and she is blowing her coat.


Get a face-mask, take her outside, brush her out, give her a bath, dry her and brush her out again. If you have a shopvac, blow her coat out. 

Or, if you have the means, take her to a groomer and have them do it.


----------



## BowWowMeow

CL has a lost and found section: louisville lost & found classifieds - craigslist

You can also post her in the Lost and Found section on this board and there are several other free services like this one: Lost Dogs in Kentucky - Fido Finder

Also, has anyone contacted one of the local, reputable rescues yet? 

To the people trying to help: please don't rehome this dog before her stray period is up and after that without vet and personal references and a home check. It's really dangerous for the dog!


----------



## knwilk44

msvette2u said:


> This is so bizarre.
> knw came on here asking for help w/Zach as he's destroying things. She never said "this dog belongs to my dad, is here temporarily".
> We tell her, get a crate, crate train, etc. She said she'd owned him two weeks (not that he was a temporary guest).
> 
> Then just days ago she finds this black dog, names her Zayda. Then a day later advertises her on CL and Zach is now gone.
> 
> Well all I can say is - if you're as broke as you say and can't afford, or simply do not want to crate the dog(s) while you're gone, _do not get more dogs!_
> 
> But also - please find a RESCUE for the black puppy. She's worth that trouble I'm sure.
> A "pound" is not a rescue nor vise-versa. There's a huge difference.



I don't find it in everyone's best interest to fully disclose whatever location the dog is in at the time. He is technically my dog, so yes I do "own" him. He is just staying temporarily at my dad's. Our lease is up in two months and we are already putting a down payment on our own home and getting a first time home buyer's loan. Not that it's of anyone's business where the dog is so long as he's being taken care of. I know that a "pound" isn't the same as a rescue. I have worked at an animal shelter before and I know what goes on there. Hence why I won't take her to the pound or an animal shelter. Now since those details have been worked out, I know I still look like a bad person but really I'm trying to the best of my ability. I'm not getting anymore dogs and I guess if I find any other dog from now on I know just to take it in to the pound and let them do whatever the protocal is for stray animals.


----------



## qbchottu

Home - No Kill Louisville
The nOkill Network > No Kill Animal Shelters > Kentucky
Animal Care Society | Louisville?s First No-Kill Shelter
<Kentucky Working K9- Training & Rescue
Animal Rescue Organizations & Sanctuaries in Kentucky - Creature Comforts - Kentucky Showcase - KentuckyLiving.com
Stepping Stone German Shepherd Rescue
Dumas German Shepherd Rescue, inc.
West Ky GSD Rescue
RESCUE LISTINGS BY STATE - The American German Shepherd Rescue Association, Inc.
http://www.feederssupply.com/Services/adoption.htm

Just some places that can take the dog...


----------



## knwilk44

BowWowMeow said:


> CL has a lost and found section: louisville lost & found classifieds - craigslist
> 
> You can also post her in the Lost and Found section on this board and there are several other free services like this one: Lost Dogs in Kentucky - Fido Finder
> 
> Also, has anyone contacted one of the local, reputable rescues yet?
> 
> To the people trying to help: please don't rehome this dog before her stray period is up and after that without vet and personal references and a home check. It's really dangerous for the dog!


She's going to live with my dad until we can either find her a good home no matter how long it takes or until her owners are found.


----------



## msvette2u

> She's going to live with my dad until we can either find her a good home no matter how long it takes or until her owners are found.


And you're going to spay her so her new home doesn't have any oopsies??


----------



## qbchottu

Is Zach neutered yet?


----------



## knwilk44

msvette2u said:


> And you're going to spay her so her new home doesn't have any oopsies??



How long should I wait to find her owners before I make the decision to spay her? Like I said before, I have no problem spaying her but I don't want to invest a lot of money in a dog only to give her back to the owners and have them reap the rewards.


----------



## knwilk44

qbchottu said:


> Is Zach neutered yet?



He goes to be neutered next week. My fiance' is helping me pay for it.


----------



## qbchottu

knwilk44 said:


> I don't want to invest a lot of money in a dog only to give her back to the owners and have them reap the rewards.


It's a charitable act. Not every action needs an immediate reimbursement.


----------



## chelle

UGH Zach is intact and you have no clue when Zayda's heat is due and they're going to the farm together..... There will be pups out of this.

Edit: I see you're neutering him next week, ok. But that won't help her. Any other dogs on the farm?


----------



## chelle

I feel totally ripped off having invested five seconds of emotional energy in all of this.


----------



## knwilk44

chelle said:


> UGH Zach is intact and you have no clue when Zayda's heat is due and they're going to the farm together..... There will be pups out of this.



No there will not be pups. I hate the Daisy Downer attitude that most people have. She has been displaying no signs of heat and if need be I will take her tomorrow afternoon to have the vet examine her and see if she will be coming in heat within the next week although I highly doubt she will.


----------



## chelle

knwilk44 said:


> No there will not be pups. I hate the Daisy Downer attitude that most people have. She has been displaying no signs of heat and if need be I will take her tomorrow afternoon to have the vet examine her and see if she will be coming in heat within the next week although I highly doubt she will.


Why do you highly doubt it?


----------



## msvette2u

knwilk44 said:


> How long should I wait to find her owners before I make the decision to spay her? Like I said before, I have no problem spaying her but I don't want to invest a lot of money in a dog only to give her back to the owners and have them reap the rewards.


Just get it over with, if it's legal to do so in your state/county.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

BowWowMeow said:


> To the people trying to help: please don't rehome this dog before her stray period is up and after that without vet and personal references and a home check. It's really dangerous for the dog!


My view of rescue and shelters in KY is not all that positive. "Rescues" don't necessarily do rescue like rescues in other states and shelters are really dangerous for dogs. 

So - unless you have personally checked out a rescue, know their policies and their placements, I would not help a dog get to them. 

Definitely to an individual as well - same thing. 

Sending this to someone I know...I think important is not to rush, but to do right.


----------



## chelle

Kristin, (I think I read that is your name?) I wasn't going to say anything earlier, but now most bets are off so I will go ahead. It may be beneficial to take a few pounds off Zach. He appears overweight. Just making an honest observation.


----------



## knwilk44

chelle said:


> Why do you highly doubt it?



Like I said she's displaying absolutely zero signs of being in heat and although there is no visible scar on her belly from being spayed no one really did a thorough exam to tell if she's been spayed or not already. Like I said, if it makes everyone rest a little easier I'll go with my dad in the morning to the vet and have them see if she'll come in within the next week. If they say no she won't come in heat within the next week then lay off of me. Would you rather me just let the dang dog roam the streets and fend for herself and possibly get hit by a car? I did what I felt I needed to in order to ensure she would be safe and she is. Zach's getting neutered this coming Tuesday, and if need be I'll have Zayda spayed as well.


----------



## qbchottu

Are you studding out your male?
I just had someone contact me about this:
Local Sales Network - Sable GSD Male Stud in Columbia, KY #2758471 - Go LSN!


----------



## knwilk44

chelle said:


> Kristin, (I think I read that is your name?) I wasn't going to say anything earlier, but now most bets are off so I will go ahead. It may be beneficial to take a few pounds off Zach. He appears overweight. Just making an honest observation.



He weighs 70 lbs! How is that overweight? The vet hasn't said anything about him being overweight and the vet has been rather frank with me and my fiance's family. They had a Golden Retriever that was neutered and weighed 96 lbs and the vet put him on a special diet.


----------



## knwilk44

qbchottu said:


> Are you studding out your male?
> I just had someone contact me about this:
> Local Sales Network - Sable GSD Male Stud in Columbia, KY #2758471 - Go LSN!



No I'm not studding him out. I have already been made aware of that ad. It was placed by someone else causing trouble because I don't even live in Columbia. Columbia is about an hour away from me, therefore, it is not me placing that ad. Why would I place an ad studding him out when I'm neutering him next week?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Let's try to stay on topic as much as possible so this thread is easier to follow. 

Just for clarification - just the facts, ma'am.  Probably not old enough for that - but - 

Does Zach need assistance? 
And for the female - it is not yet known if she had a prior owner, or she was your dog throughout?


----------



## GrammaD

qbchottu said:


> Are you studding out your male?
> I just had someone contact me about this:
> Local Sales Network - Sable GSD Male Stud in Columbia, KY #2758471 - Go LSN!


Same phone number! 

And still no ad up in lost and found


----------



## qbchottu

All I'll say is that when you google that number...several concerning websites come up that all point to something....


----------



## knwilk44

GrammaD said:


> Same phone number!
> 
> And still no ad up in lost and found



It's not hard to find my phone number hunny. And check again about the lost and found because I placed the ad about 30 minutes ago. I do have a facebook and several people on my "friends list" have become whack jobs and causing drama. I had this same person post an ad on CL that I had a litter of yorkie puppies for free! I am dealing with this and have reported the ad to GOLSN.


----------



## msvette2u

> I have a sable male, 2 year old, CKC registered GSD for stud. I'm willing to stud him out for pick of the litter. So long as your female is full blooded, I will let you bring her here for as long as needed until she checks in that she took and then I will get pick of the litter once the pups are born and 6 weeks old. Text 270-696-0444 or feel free to email.


ARE YOU SERIOUS!????? You said he was getting registered w/CKC!!! How would someone else know that!? Same number even!


Oh, and you were bemoaning the face he had no AKC records...!!!


----------



## knwilk44

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Let's try to stay on topic as much as possible so this thread is easier to follow.
> 
> Just for clarification - just the facts, ma'am.  Probably not old enough for that - but -
> 
> Does Zach need assistance?
> And for the female - it is not yet known if she had a prior owner, or she was your dog throughout?



What do you mean by does Zach need assistance? 
Also, I found this female two days ago, so she either has owners looking for her or she was dumped. Simple.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

knwilk44 said:


> What do you mean by does Zach need assistance?
> Also, I found this female two days ago, so she either has owners looking for her or she was dumped. Simple.


Does Zach need a home? 

Well, things are not always as simple as they seem...


----------



## knwilk44

msvette2u said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS!????? You said he was getting registered w/CKC!!! How would someone else know that!? Same number even!
> 
> 
> Oh, and you were bemoaning the face he had no AKC records...!!!



Like I said I have an open facebook, well not anymore due to all this drama. But, I have posted similar things about him being registered with CKC on facebook. I personally only wished he had AKC records for showing. I have no wish to breed him and OBVIOUSLY I don't or I wouldn't be getting him neutered!


----------



## knwilk44

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Does Zach need a home?
> 
> Well, things are not always as simple as they seem...



No he does not need a home. He is with my dad on his farm and will stay there until we get our own place and don't have to deal with a landlord.


----------



## GrammaD

knwilk44 said:


> It's not hard to find my phone number hunny. And check again about the lost and found because I placed the ad about 30 minutes ago. I do have a facebook and several people on my "friends list" have become whack jobs and causing drama. I had this same person post an ad on CL that I had a litter of yorkie puppies for free! I am dealing with this and have reported the ad to GOLSN.


It's still not there.

Drop the sarcastic attitude, btw. You are being asked reasonable questions based upon what is out there in terms of information.

I will keep checking though.....


----------



## onyx'girl

knwilk44 said:


> No I'm not studding him out. I have already been made aware of that ad. It was placed by someone else causing trouble because I don't even live in Columbia. Columbia is about an hour away from me, therefore, it is not me placing that ad. Why would I place an ad studding him out when I'm neutering him next week?


To get a puppy out of him before you neuter? This web keeps getting bigger and bigger. Did you really _find_ Zayda?


----------



## msvette2u

All I have to say is...we've got a rescue and all this stuff (googling your phone number) is not a surprise to me, a shock because you came across much different at first, but the things I'm reading, seen it all before.
Animals = money to some folks


----------



## knwilk44

Found GSD female mix?

That's the link in the email


----------



## msvette2u

onyx'girl said:


> To get a puppy out of him before you neuter? This web keeps getting bigger and bigger. Did you really _find_ Zayda?


Kinda funny that people happen to "find" as a "stray" the same breed they already own, huh?


----------



## knwilk44

msvette2u said:


> All I have to say is...we've got a rescue and all this stuff (googling your phone number) is not a surprise to me, a shock because you came across much different at first, but the things I'm reading, seen it all before.
> Animals = money to some folks



If animals equaled money to me, I'd be SELLING Zayda. That is not the case. I am dealing with quite a bit of stuff in my life and I'm not normally the one to put my life out there but since you all have been doing some searching and finding all of this crap that's not true, I'll gladly dispel all rumors or whatever you find. The bottom line is......I'M NOT BREEDING ZACH! HE'S BEING NEUTERED IN ALMOST EXACTLY 7 DAYS! ZAYDA WAS FOUND ON MY DAD'S PROPERTY! I'M NOT SENDING HER TO A SHELTER. I'M NOT BREEDING THEM FOR MIXED PUPS!


----------



## knwilk44

msvette2u said:


> Kinda funny that people happen to "find" as a "stray" the same breed they already own, huh?


She looks like a GSD but no one can prove that that's what she even is! All this speculation and etc could fall under internet bullying laws ya know. I'm just saying ya'll are speculating that I have ill intentions and this is going to happen and that is going to happen when the fact of the matter is ya'll are spouting off at the mouth and saying things that just aren't true! I've said my peace about what's going on and the rest is none of anyone's business. I'm done here.


----------



## onyx'girl

This was a flagged ad on CL....again goes back to your # a few weeks ago:
ISO German Shepherd
louisville.craigslist.org › community › petsApr 26, 2012 – My number is ************ and you can also send me an email. Thanks. Location: Elizabethtown; it's NOT ok to contact this poster with ...
and another w/ a pug mix?


----------



## jakes mom

Perhaps if you took Zayda back to where you found her and put her on a nice long leash and followed her - she might find her own way home.
_________
Sue


----------



## knwilk44

onyx'girl said:


> This was a flagged ad on CL....again goes back to your # a few weeks ago:
> ISO German Shepherd
> louisville.craigslist.org › community › petsApr 26, 2012 – My number is ************ and you can also send me an email. Thanks. Location: Elizabethtown; it's NOT ok to contact this poster with ...


And, like I said before! People that have my number that shouldn't have, are messing with me and I got their ads flagged off.


----------



## GrammaD

Still looking for a roommate?

Still have a piebald Sibe ?

Still have Sibe puppies?

All postings with your phone number in your area on CL.

I find it very curious.


----------



## knwilk44

jakes mom said:


> Perhaps if you took Zayda back to where you found her and put her on a nice long leash and followed her - she might find her own way home.
> _________
> Sue



That's just an ignorant statement.


----------



## qbchottu

Pretty interesting coincidences. 
And someone went as far as to post dog listings in your name? That's a fairly odd way of "getting back" at someone. 

More interesting "coincidences" seem to pop up when I google you.


----------



## knwilk44

GrammaD said:


> Still looking for a roommate? *Never been looking for a roomate.*
> 
> Still have a piebald Sibe ? *I did actually post that one. Long story behind that dog and if you want to know the story then I'll fully disclose all information. *
> 
> Still have Sibe puppies? *NEVER EVER have I had Sibe puppies. *
> 
> All postings with your phone number in your area on CL.
> 
> I find it very curious.[/Q


----------



## msvette2u

It just gets more and more interesting--



> Sun Apr 01, 2012 3:01 pm
> Hi. My name is Kristin. I'm a young 21 year old mother of twins and engaged to a wonderful man. I live in Elizabethtown, KY and am getting my 4th husky this afternoon. I have had three others within my liftetime, my most recent one passed away two years ago. I have missed being owned by a husky since Diesel passed and have always craved the love of a husky. Now I'm getting the oppurtunity to be owned by a wonderful red and white piebald female, Kayobi. She is 4 years old and AKC registered and will be getting spayed soon. I also have one other dog, Hank. Hank is a 12 week old male Aussie mix and is a blue merle. He's really smart and loves the kids. I'm a stay at home mom and enjoy sharing my home with not only my two legged children, but also my four legged children. Huskies have always been my breed of choice and will be the dog in my life permanently. I have owned a blue heeler/german shepherd mix and a few pitbulls, but Huskies are where my heart is. I love all animals, but Huskies and horses are my passion. My best friend and riding partner of 9 years passed away November 8th, 2011. I've had a hard time with her death so I've tried keeping my mind off of her and I'm hoping that another love of my life will help me with getting over Cassie's death. I'm here to learn all I can from a good group of folks and look forward to talking with all of you.


Lots and lots of dogs...lots.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted by *jakes mom*
> _Perhaps if you took Zayda back to where you found her and put her on a nice long leash and followed her - she might find her own way home.
> _________
> Sue_





knwilk44 said:


> That's just an ignorant statement.


That is probably going to be one of the nicest posts you will get - Sue goes out of her way, it seems from reading her posts, to be helpful and positive. 

She has not seen things that we have seen on this board - like in the "Do You Know Where That Dog Is Going" thread and more, so is not going on a mission to find more inconsistencies in your story - she seems to still be accepting what you say at face value, and kindly so. 

I would like to see our members focus not so much on what you've found out, which yes, googling will find quite a lot of information,* but what we can do to help this particular dog and to remember this always for the future. *

So, what can we do to help this dog?


----------



## knwilk44

Yes that was me. I did have a Siberian Husky. I did have to rehome her. When she was spayed she had some issues with the pain meds and grabbed my son by the diaper area and dragged him off of my bed. She left puncture marks and someone else probably from that other site reported me to Hardin County DCBS and Kimberly Mudd and Natalie Bagby came out to my home to take pictures and therefore, ordered the dog out of my home.


----------



## KZoppa

jakes mom said:


> Perhaps if you took Zayda back to where you found her and put her on a nice long leash and followed her - she might find her own way home.
> _________
> Sue





knwilk44 said:


> That's just an ignorant statement.


 
actually its not. People have done it and been successful with it before. Dogs do often times know their way home, especially if its an area they visit often. Its possible she went on an adventure and knew her way home. Its even possible she's gone exploring before. You dont know.


----------



## onyx'girl

If I were you, Kristin....I'd change my phone # asap. If you have someone messing with you/ posting public information it would be wise to get rid of that #! I would also be wary bringing dogs into your home with small toddlers(not sure your twins age), their safety should be the most important thing.
I agree w/ Jean, 
So, what can we do to help this dog?


----------



## knwilk44

KZoppa said:


> actually its not. People have done it and been successful with it before. Dogs do often times know their way home, especially if its an area they visit often. Its possible she went on an adventure and knew her way home. Its even possible she's gone exploring before. You dont know.


Seeing as how I don't have a leash longer than 4ft I can't do that. We will just have to keep looking for her owners and in the meantime she will be staying with my dad.


----------



## knwilk44

onyx'girl said:


> If I were you, Kristin....I'd change my phone # asap. If you have someone messing with you/ posting public information it would be wise to get rid of that #! I would also be wary bringing dogs into your home with small toddlers(not sure your twins age), their safety should be the most important thing.
> I agree w/ Jean,
> So, what can we do to help this dog?


Their safety is of the utmost importance to me, which is why they are never left alone together with the toddlers and they're watched 24/7 when they are around them. I am actually in the process of getting in touch with my service provider right now and changing my number.


----------



## BowWowMeow

We understand that she is ok temporarily but what can we do to help you help find her a good home or reunite her with her owners?


----------



## knwilk44

BowWowMeow said:


> We understand that she is ok temporarily but what can we do to help you help find her a good home or reunite her with her owners?



I really really really appreciate the help and will gladly take the help. I've posted an ad on CL already. I don't know of any other sites to post on. If you guys live in a heavy camper area where people may go out of state to camp could you guys maybe post an ad on your local CL for someone that may have lost a dog in Valley Station, KY? That's where my dad's property is and that's where we found her.


----------



## knwilk44

I've contacted a couple of rescues already, waiting to hear something back. I'm supposed to be getting a call from one of them around 7:30 this evening to talk about my options for her.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Kristin, it might be a good idea to run the name of the rescue via Jean who has posted, she is pretty familiar with alot of rescues and I seem to have seen she posted about some unreliable ones in KY???

Another thing to keep in mind, if Zayda is still around after you neuter Zach, just be aware , it's possible he could still impregnate her for up to 30 days after being neutered.. Seen this happen with cats.


----------



## knwilk44

JakodaCD OA said:


> Kristin, it might be a good idea to run the name of the rescue via Jean who has posted, she is pretty familiar with alot of rescues and I seem to have seen she posted about some unreliable ones in KY???
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind, if Zayda is still around after you neuter Zach, just be aware , it's possible he could still impregnate her for up to 30 days after being neutered.. Seen this happen with cats.



I will do some checking around on the reliability of the rescues. And I will also keep this in mind about him impregnating Zayda after he's been neutered. I may also see if a few friends of mine would be willing to watch Zayda for a few weeks after Zach's neutered. Just to keep them seperated.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

knwilk44 said:


> Seeing as how I don't have a leash longer than 4ft I can't do that.


Do you have any rope? It doesn't have to be anything fancy, just something to give her some room to move around and sniff. Maybe someone in the area will recognize her, you never know.


----------



## knwilk44

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Do you have any rope? It doesn't have to be anything fancy, just something to give her some room to move around and sniff. Maybe someone in the area will recognize her, you never know.



I didn't think of this sooner, but my dad has a few horses and has a lunge line that I could snap to her collar and see what happens. I'll do this in a few and let you guys know what happened.


----------



## knwilk44

So, I'm still at my dad's house with Zayda. I took my dad's lunge line and took Zayda for a walk to the spot where she came out of the woods from. All she did was stand right beside me the entire time and wouldn't venture out more than a few feet. So, I'm asking my dad's closest neighbor (which is about a mile up the road) if he has seen her before. The farther neighbors hadn't ever seen her before and don't know who she would belong to. I'm waiting on the guy to give me a call back about if he's seen her before or not.


----------



## Beau

Oh no......good luck with this!


----------



## knwilk44

Beau said:


> Oh no......good luck with this!



Thanks! Just got off the phone with the closest neighbor and he too came down and told us he had never seen the dog before. So, that gets us back to square one where we were to start with. Nobody's seen her before, she didn't want to wander more than a few feet from me. She did get kinda nervous when we started getting closer to the spot where she was found, so I don't know if she associates that spot with bad things or what.


----------



## JulieBays

Kristen,

As someone who prosecutes Internet auction fraud, you might want to report the CL incidences to law enforcement. Technically, it's ID theft and could be a scam on top of it. (i.e. someone getting money for a dog that doesn't exist.) That's all I have to add to this situation.


----------



## knwilk44

JulieBays said:


> Kristen,
> 
> As someone who prosecutes Internet auction fraud, you might want to report the CL incidences to law enforcement. Technically, it's ID theft and could be a scam on top of it. (i.e. someone getting money for a dog that doesn't exist.) That's all I have to add to this situation.


They have already been turned in to the Elizabethtown PD. What they have done about it from here, I don't know. The person that's also been posting these fraudulent ads on CL has been reported for harassment, because she had busted up some guy's car then left a note with my address and phone number on the car and the guy called me and threatened me to kill me if I didn't pay for his car to be fixed. To my knowledge nothing ever became of that, either. There is a girl in Louisville that I know for a fact has been doing this, because when she posted the yorkie ad with my information she messaged me on facebook and asked "how is your phone doing?" right after the ad was placed. Luckily myself and a few others flagged down the ad so the harassment wouldn't continue.


----------



## chelle

What happened to the Aussie mix?


----------



## Betty

knwilk44 said:


> So, I'm still at my dad's house with Zayda. I took my dad's lunge line and took Zayda for a walk to the spot where she came out of the woods from. All she did was stand right beside me the entire time and wouldn't venture out more than a few feet. So, I'm asking my dad's closest neighbor (which is about a mile up the road) if he has seen her before. The farther neighbors hadn't ever seen her before and don't know who she would belong to. I'm waiting on the guy to give me a call back about if he's seen her before or not.


I live in a rural area 15 miles from town.

But there are a few small business within a couple of miles, one is a butcher/meat store. These are the places I stop when i find a stray dog both to post a found poster and to see if anyone is looking.

You have mentioned campgounds? Call/stop in the office. If a dog went missing from a camper the office would most likely be the first place they would inquire.


----------



## knwilk44

chelle said:


> What happened to the Aussie mix?


He was not happy living indoors and he went to live with my mother that also has a farm and he's happy being outdoors and chasing her chickens and cows


----------



## middleofnowhere

None of this makes much sense. It reads like a bad attempt at fiction writing. Have we been had?


----------



## knwilk44

I also just posted a found ad on the found fido site. Will keep posting found ads and searching through the lost ads as well.


----------



## chelle

Kristin, I'm just going to put this out there because I just can't hold it back.

Your puppy license expired on me.

Zach was really never your dog. You brought him in when Dad couldn't take care of him. You ask about how to deal with him, even though it was a temporary situation. You had zero intentions of buying a crate because you had zero intentions of keeping Zach in your house, but you played around with the cost of the crate being the issue.

Baloney.

Then there's a Husky that you had to re-home because it grabbed your child. Ok. Reasonable. Yet you claimed to have owned many Huskies prior, so that sort of leads one to believe you might know a touch about training.

Not. Husky gone. (How did you "get rid of" this dog? Craigslist?)

So you've owned three *prior* Huskies, a blue heeler/german shepherd mix and a few pitbulls. You're only 21 years old, and you've personally owned all these dogs??? 

*Where are they???? *What happened to THEM?

Then the Aussie mix baby. Had you known a diddle about Aussies, or mixes thereof, you'd know they do require a great deal of exercise.. so DUH of course the Aussie was not happy being in the house. So another dog pawned out -- this time on mom.

Now the newest girl is pawned out on Dad, also.

I'd say you have a pretty darn great Dad.

You can't try to long lead because you don't have one. How hard is it to figure out that a rope or almost anything can do... but you say nope, don't have one, can't do it.

Then this grand story of people messing with your life and your business. I, for one, don't buy it. I wouldn't buy it with YOUR dollar.

A long story of how you'll try to keep one dog in the hall, one over here... which was crap, because you knew Zach was going back to Dad's anyway and then the next day, your Craigslist ad to get rid of the new girl. "Come get her tonight" were your words, I believe. Then you come back and say something to the effect that you're going to screen the people who replied. (I'm paraphrasing.)

Hooey.

I'm just going to say it. You don't deserve to own a dang goldfish.

Take care of your human children and leave the dogs alone.


----------



## knwilk44

chelle said:


> Kristin, I'm just going to put this out there because I just can't hold it back.
> 
> Your puppy license expired on me.
> 
> Zach was really never your dog. You brought him in when Dad couldn't take care of him. You ask about how to deal with him, even though it was a temporary situation. You had zero intentions of buying a crate because you had zero intentions of keeping Zach in your house, but you played around with the cost of the crate being the issue.
> 
> Baloney.
> 
> Then there's a Husky that you had to re-home because it grabbed your child. Ok. Reasonable. Yet you claimed to have owned many Huskies prior, so that sort of leads one to believe you might know a touch about training.
> 
> Not. Husky gone. (How did you "get rid of" this dog? Craigslist?)
> 
> So you've owned three *prior* Huskies, a blue heeler/german shepherd mix and a few pitbulls. You're only 21 years old, and you've personally owned all these dogs???
> 
> *Where are they???? *What happened to THEM?
> 
> Then the Aussie mix baby. Had you known a diddle about Aussies, or mixes thereof, you'd know they do require a great deal of exercise.. so DUH of course the Aussie was not happy being in the house. So another dog pawned out -- this time on mom.
> 
> Now the newest girl is pawned out on Dad, also.
> 
> I'd say you have a pretty darn great Dad.
> 
> You can't try to long lead because you don't have one. How hard is it to figure out that a rope or almost anything can do... but you say nope, don't have one, can't do it.
> 
> Then this grand story of people messing with your life and your business. I, for one, don't buy it. I wouldn't buy it with YOUR dollar.
> 
> A long story of how you'll try to keep one dog in the hall, one over here... which was crap, because you knew Zach was going back to Dad's anyway and then the next day, your Craigslist ad to get rid of the new girl. "Come get her tonight" were your words, I believe. Then you come back and say something to the effect that you're going to screen the people who replied. (I'm paraphrasing.)
> 
> Hooey.
> 
> I'm just going to say it. You don't deserve to own a dang goldfish.
> 
> Take care of your human children and leave the dogs alone.



The three prior huskies that I owned were all while I was still living with my mom and was under age. She got them, I took care of them. Yes, I have had huskies before and honestly getting another with having small children was a mistake. I'll admit that. I did not rehome her through CL. I contacted a person that fosters for a local rescue and they are fostering her for the rescue while they attempt to find her a good home. I owned two pitbulls while I lived in Columbus, OH but there was issues with the older one I had and the puppy had to be rehomed to my friend in OH when I moved back to KY. The blue heeler/german shepherd mix was rehomed to a family friend when I moved to OH. I will admit that I've made some pretty poor choices in dog breeds to have. But, the Aussie mix pup is well taken care of with someone I trust. Yes, I do have the best dad in the world because he will help me with ANYTHING no matter what. If you think for one second that my human children aren't taken care of, you are SADLY mistaken. I don't have to make you believe anything, but everything that I have said here has been the truth. Reason why I asked about Zach's behavioral issues is because they aren't just happening here. SO, have a good night and thanks for judging me. Judging me shows nothing about me, but shows everything about you.


----------



## sashadog

chelle said:


> Kristin, I'm just going to put this out there because I just can't hold it back.
> 
> Your puppy license expired on me.
> 
> Zach was really never your dog. You brought him in when Dad couldn't take care of him. You ask about how to deal with him, even though it was a temporary situation. You had zero intentions of buying a crate because you had zero intentions of keeping Zach in your house, but you played around with the cost of the crate being the issue.
> 
> Baloney.
> 
> Then there's a Husky that you had to re-home because it grabbed your child. Ok. Reasonable. Yet you claimed to have owned many Huskies prior, so that sort of leads one to believe you might know a touch about training.
> 
> Not. Husky gone. (How did you "get rid of" this dog? Craigslist?)
> 
> So you've owned three *prior* Huskies, a blue heeler/german shepherd mix and a few pitbulls. You're only 21 years old, and you've personally owned all these dogs???
> 
> *Where are they???? *What happened to THEM?
> 
> Then the Aussie mix baby. Had you known a diddle about Aussies, or mixes thereof, you'd know they do require a great deal of exercise.. so DUH of course the Aussie was not happy being in the house. So another dog pawned out -- this time on mom.
> 
> Now the newest girl is pawned out on Dad, also.
> 
> I'd say you have a pretty darn great Dad.
> 
> You can't try to long lead because you don't have one. How hard is it to figure out that a rope or almost anything can do... but you say nope, don't have one, can't do it.
> 
> Then this grand story of people messing with your life and your business. I, for one, don't buy it. I wouldn't buy it with YOUR dollar.
> 
> A long story of how you'll try to keep one dog in the hall, one over here... which was crap, because you knew Zach was going back to Dad's anyway and then the next day, your Craigslist ad to get rid of the new girl. "Come get her tonight" were your words, I believe. Then you come back and say something to the effect that you're going to screen the people who replied. (I'm paraphrasing.)
> 
> Hooey.
> 
> I'm just going to say it. You don't deserve to own a dang goldfish.
> 
> Take care of your human children and leave the dogs alone.


Hmm... Your theory seems to be well founded... aranoid:


----------



## msvette2u

You were getting your "fourth husky" just a month ago.
Do you just acquire dogs to rehome them in weeks?

Also - I actually do believe the GSD was yours, from your past posts. You said you only regretted you had no papers on him, then stated you were getting CKC documents for him, but you're also studding him out _as a CKC registered dog_. Or...someone who somehow got your number is putting posts up for no reason whatsoever...and after all this time, you're finally going to call and change your number because you got called out on a forum.

Dogs are not dollar signs. They are pets.


----------



## knwilk44

msvette2u said:


> You were getting your "fourth husky" just a month ago.
> Do you just acquire dogs to rehome them in weeks?
> 
> Also - I actually do believe the GSD was yours, from your past posts. You said you only regretted you had no papers on him, then stated you were getting CKC documents for him, but you're also studding him out _as a CKC registered dog_. Or...someone who somehow got your number is putting posts up for no reason whatsoever...



This person has been doing this because she, Cynthia Wright, of Louisville, thinks it hilarious to have people constantly harass me and she uses my animals against me. No I do not just acquire dogs to just rehome them. Like I said, I will admit to making some pretty poor choices in dogs.


----------



## GrammaD

It's like wack-a-mole..... only with lies.......


----------



## knwilk44

GrammaD said:


> It's like wack-a-mole..... only with lies.......



I'm not lying at all! But, I do not have to prove anything to a bunch of Daisy Downer individuals. I'm talking with a few rescues, and still posting found ads to attempt to relocate her owners. That's that and I don't have any reason at all to care what you people think about me. I know what's the truth and my dogs and my family does also so that's all that matters. Good night and I hope you guys will one day see that I wasn't lying. I've actually been more than open with a group of strangers than I normally would have. To see it only backfire on me and I now see why I usually keep to myself because people are so judgemental.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

I hope you've learned a valuable lesson here. We all are upset with your pattern of dogs. Maybe the best thing is for you to focus on raising your twins and worry about dogs later in life.  good luck with the rescues.


----------



## jakes mom

I've gotta admit all this takes some believing - perhaps you're just a lonely individual attempting to make your life more interesting. Sad 

What you've got out of it - I don't really know. 

Are they even your dogs or photos you've borrowed from other sites? 

I'd love you to prove me wrong
_________
Sue


----------



## onyx'girl

reminds me of someone who use to post here(mal16) that fed off drama.....the rope will tighten as usual.


----------



## marbury

I'm glad someone had the literary skills to come out and say what we have all been thinking, thank you!

I've met one of your kind before. Every throughput dog had a 'legitimate reason' to be in and out in a week. The net result was over a dozen animals displaced, with yet another failed adoption behind them; she did horses and exotics the same way. The day she trundled home with a 'found horse' was the final straw for her. I hope this experience helps you better understand the psychology behind what you're hoping to get from acquiring dogs and how you can meet that need without being destructive with the lives of other living creatures.


----------



## knwilk44

jakes mom said:


> I've gotta admit all this takes some believing - perhaps you're just a lonely individual attempting to make your life more interesting. Sad
> 
> What you've got out of it - I don't really know.
> 
> Are they even your dogs or photos you've borrowed from other sites?
> 
> I'd love you to prove me wrong
> _________
> Sue


Matter of fact, if we ever have a forum meet and greet I'd love to prove you wrong. The fact stands Zach is my dog and isn't going anywhere anytime soon. As for Zayda the working dog rescue is helping me giving me advice and I'm going to call them today.


----------



## Courtney

knwilk44, I'm glad your in contact with the working dog rescue & will be following up with them today. Please keep us updated.

Emotions are running high in this thread and everyone and I know you want what's best for Zayda.

What's your dad reporting, how is she doing?


----------



## qbchottu

The working dog rescue has space for her? Do they believe she is a candidate for service dog work? It will be very exciting if that ends up happening. 

Do you still need help to transport her? My offer still stands. I can transport her to a reputable rescue that will take her.


----------



## jakes mom

knwilk44 said:


> Matter of fact, if we ever have a forum meet and greet I'd love to prove you wrong. The fact stands Zach is my dog and isn't going anywhere anytime soon. As for Zayda the working dog rescue is helping me giving me advice and I'm going to call them today.


It would be nice to think so Kristin - perhaps you can take qbchottu up on her/his very kind offer.
__________
Sue


----------



## Courtney

knwilk44, I'm sure you would have noticed but double check for a tatoo in her ear or the inside of her thigh. I long shot but just in case it was overlooked.


----------



## knwilk44

I received a call from a 317 phone number today from a lady that works with a German Shepherd rescue and she said that there was a person running a working dog rescue that wasn't exactly a good person to give Zayda to. So, this other rescue is pretty sure that they have a foster home available for her. gbchottu, if they need someone to transport her to the rescue I'll be letting you know. The lady I have talked to did mention something about one of the members of the board but she didn't say who, so I'm assuming this will be a legit rescue. If anyone knows of who I'm talking about, could they vouch for them?


----------



## BowWowMeow

What is the name of the rescue the woman works with?


----------



## knwilk44

BowWowMeow said:


> What is the name of the rescue the woman works with?



I didn't get the name and I know I should have. She's calling me back within the hour because she couldn't talk much because she was out doing something. So, I'll ask more when she calls back.


----------



## BowWowMeow

If you give me the name of the rescue I will send it around to a few contacts to see if it's a good one.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

definately get the name of the rescue, the name of the possible foster, and any other 'names'..


----------



## knwilk44

Been on the phone with the lady that called earlier for about an hour talking about rescues and such  The lady that called me is name is Tammy and she owns Wagging Tails Rescue herself and works closely with a lot of other rescues and has been doing rescue for 12 years. The board member's name that called her is Hannah. Apparently the guy that operates the working dog rescue the gbchottu suggested was affiliated with a lot of other people that ran puppy mills and didn't exactly treat their dogs the best in the world, so I'm not too sure on whether I can trust them or not. Tammy said that she hadn't heard anything back about the potential foster home or not, but she said if need be she can foster the dog herself for a while until they can find her a good home.


----------



## onyx'girl

Be a bit on the leary side, just because someone says something doesn't mean they are who they are representing(or even affiliated with). 
A recent transport got 'lost' after arrival at a rescue and it is a heads up to transporters and rescuers....do you really know where that dog is going???
This is a good reference to see if a rescue is following protocol: http://www.michiganpetfund.org/userfiles/file/Michigan Pet Fund Rescue Certification Program.pdf
and the reason for it: 
Wishbone Allegan Animal Shelter: Have You Seen These Dogs ?


----------



## msvette2u

> Be a bit on the leary side, just because someone says something doesn't mean they are who they are representing(or even affiliated with).
> A recent transport got 'lost' after arrival at a rescue and it is a heads up to transporters and rescuers....do you really know where that dog is going???


Also there's rampant rescue bashing going on all the time all over. There's people who'd badmouth me (and do) here in our area but there's many many more who know us well, and have nothing but praise for what we do.


----------



## qbchottu

Did she give you evidence about this claim about working dogs rescue? So far it's one person's word against another. 

Info I've found about the working dog rescue:
Home - Kentucky Working K9 Academy
Grayson County News Gazette - Rescued stray dogs get a second chance at life

If you have evidence to prove otherwise, please provide it so that I may pass it on to the rescue network in Kentucky. From what I've heard, it is run by Tammy Nugent and I believe her husband's name is John Nugent.


----------



## knwilk44

qbchottu said:


> Did she give you evidence about this claim about working dogs rescue? So far it's one person's word against another.
> 
> Info I've found about the working dog rescue:
> Home - Kentucky Working K9 Academy
> Grayson County News Gazette - Rescued stray dogs get a second chance at life
> 
> If you have evidence to prove otherwise, please provide it so that I may pass it on to the rescue network in Kentucky. From what I've heard, it is run by Tammy Nugent and I believe her husband's name is John Nugent.


All she said was that the guy was affiliated with the Hardin Co. Humane Society and that the humane society here got shut down and said if you've lived there you know what I'm talking about but I don't as I just moved here in January. She also said that the guy running the working dog rescue was also affiliated with Creekside Kennels in Indiana and that Creekside was shut down and dogs impounded for them not taking care of the dogs. She didn't say anything in particular about the guy running the rescue but said it wouldn't be a wise choice to send her there. Also, she said her name was Tammy and she ran Wagging Tails.


----------



## chelle

Courtney said:


> ....Emotions are running high in this thread and everyone and I know you want *what's best for Zayda*.....


Yes, everyone does, no doubt. Myself included.

I see many are very invested in this story, or should I say, series of stories. Myself, I am having a hard time believing *anything* said now. I can see a new update coming that says Zayda ran away from Dad's farm, Dad gave Zayda to friends, OP found a great home for Zayda, etc. I can almost already read that post.

I want to be wrong. Very wrong. I will cheer when qbchottu posts that she's picked up Zayda.

My belief at this point is Zayda is already gone, and was gone soon after the Craigslist ad. Again, I want to be wrong.

knwilk44, many people have absolutely bent over backwards to get thru your situation and stay with it in an attempt to help Zayda.

I believe you to be a scammer, or someone who is not well. I think everyone should be very careful in their dealings with this one.

*History:*

3 Huskies -- mom's. Ok. Will take at face value.

*4/1/2012:* Another Husky, 4 y/o female failed breeding bitch -- supposedly from: Antioch Siberian's , comes to live with you. (You claim to be buying from this person, were told it was a byb, you responded it was ok.) 

*4/6/2012:* Your baby is left alone momentarily with this Husky you've had less than a week and the Husky pulls the baby off the bed and was holding onto the baby's diaper and then drug baby by the diaper. (Your explanation)

You have said here that this dog is now in foster. This seems highly unlikely.

*Your ad, placed 4/11 and asking $300*:

_Kayobis Wisper'n Wind of Antioch is a beautiful adult female copper and white piebald. She is AKC registered and comes with her papers and all vet paperwork. She is spayed and has a current three year rabies tag. *She's okay with children* and is fine with male dogs but doesn't do good with female dogs. She is rather shy but enjoys going for walks. She housebroken but if left for long periods she might use the bathroom in the house. She definitely likes being outside more than inside. She doesn't know a stranger and is typically very friendly once she gets used to you. If interested text xxx-xxx-xxxx. I can send pictures._

How can you post this when your supposed reason for getting rid of her is that she pulled your baby off a bed and drug it???? 

When someone that you apparently know challenges you with a comment on your listing, you respond the reason you're getting rid of the dog is that she doesn't like your boyfriend. No mention of the incident with the child at all.

*Another attempt to get rid of Husky:*

*4/19/2012:*_ Female red and white piebald husky. Already spayed and has three year rabies tag. Rehomeing fee of $75 applies to cover some of the surgery expense. Good home is a must. xxx-xxx-xxxx. Serious people only that won't waste my time! _

*Same exact ad placed on same day on Craigslist.*


*Past:*

*Two pitbulls*: The "older one" had "issues" but no mention of what those were or where it went. Second pit, a puppy, went to a friend. On another forum, you claim to have owned three pits. Did you forget how many pits you've owned?

*Blue heeler/Shepherd mix*: to a friend.

*Aussie mix pup*: to Mom.

Ended up being banned from a Husky forum on 4/8/2012 for pushing a facebook group about Huskies and the forum didn't like it, warned you several times. Seems odd, as you were gunning to be rid of this Husky.

*4/22/2010*: Show up here with Zach's story. There had been an ad that is no longer there, only shows in the archive, where you were trying to do a trade of the Husky for a Shepherd. You indicated color was not important. So somewhere in mid to late April, Husky disappears and you supposedly "find" an abandoned Shepherd in an overgrown backyard. Abandoned dogs aren't typically as meaty and well fed as what Zach is... I think you found someone to make the trade with you.

*5/1/2012*: Ad to stud Zach out. You claim it is fake. At the very, very least, it most certainly is Zach in the picture. That purple leash gives that away if nothing else. 

*5/11/2012*: Show up here with Zayda's story. Talk about how you love her and a couple days later, you place a Craigslist ad saying come get her right away.

~~

*This statement of yours literally frightens me!!*

_"Hopefully one of these days I'll have a kennel of my own with AKC show quality dogs. That's my aspiration in life and hopefully *I'll have that one of these days hopefully not too far in the future*...."_

I hope it is a loooong time in the future! Actually, never in the future. 

You haven't held onto a single dog that you've come across. Even Zach (and Zayda?) are at Dad's house. 

*You said:*

_SO, have a good night and thanks for judging me. Judging me shows nothing about me, but shows everything about you._

I may be judging you. I am judging what you are doing with dogs and I know it isn't right. However, if I really wanted to be "judgmental," you've left far better openings, risque at that, that I could totally run with. Looking for a young female ring any bells?

I don't know what game this is, but I'm not playing it with you. There is something very, very wrong here and I think everyone needs to keep that in mind as they go on with this.


----------



## GatorDog

This is by far the strangest thing I've read on here in a while. 

After going back and doing some reading, I think it's extremely coincidental that you have an intact male that _"would be one of those stud dogs that demand a high price stud fee" _ if you only had his AKC papers. 

Then you asked "what colors of dogs you have to typically breed together in order to get a solid black german shepherd puppy?" and just 3 days later, a LC, seemingly PB bicolor unspayed female GSD - the same breed as your intact male - just turns up. Suspicious if you ask me. 

And now they're both living with your dad, even though you posted yourself that "I never would have rescued Zach and I dang sure wouldn't have took in this girl with the intentions of keeping her forever." 

I have a really hard time believing any of this..


----------



## msvette2u

There's people who just say what they want people to hear.

What's worst - is on the internet, all we have is people's word. 
Then people come along, blow it all to smithereens, and when they get caught, back peddle, etc.

You know why we get so upset? 
Because most of us are honest people who don't lie, manipulate, make up stories, etc. And we are not FLIPPERS which it sounds like you are.
I've met dozens of people just like this through Craiglist. 
Very sad for the dogs involved.

And now that we've caught you in some "less than truths", we're suspicious of everything you say.


----------



## JulieBays

Okay, the moderators will probably get mad at me but I really can't keep my fingers (mouth) shut.

I think everyone is wasting their time. This is a con artist or a young person who is deranged and thinks she can make money off of dogs. Either way, we probably should step away. Egads.


----------



## pupresq

Someone forwarded me the info about this dog since I'm in KY. I was a longtime board member but have been off the board the last few years. I contacted Tammy because she's in the same town, and, for whatever it's worth if there are still people on here who know and trust me, I will vouch for Tammy and Waggin' Tails (not to be confused with Tammy Nugent and Working Canine - different Tammys). Tammy with Waggin' Tails is extremely reputable, does all the things you want - alters before placement, applications, home visits etc. She mainly rescues small breeds and English Bulldogs but she does sometimes rescue GSDs and has owned GSDs herself. 

I do not have firsthand experience with the Working Canine group but the information I have been given (by people I know and trust) has been negative and I would not advocate sending a dog there without a lot more checking.


----------



## knwilk44

In fact, if anyone wants this put to rest whether Zayda is even still around I openly welcome gbchottu to come and see for herself. Anyone else for that matter. She is not gone and if the foster doesn't pan out by tonight then Tammy from Waggin Tails will be coming to pick her up herself tomorrow and all of this can be put to rest whether or not Zayda is even still around. I don't care what any of you think, because only myself and anyone that has ever came to my house knows the truth. Random people online's opinion of what kind of person I am just doesn't matter to me. I'm done explaining myself and will only post updates on Zayda's situation.


----------



## pupresq

Kristin, I know you don't know me from Adam but Tammy with Waggin' Tails is great and I think you can feel very good about sending Zayda there if that ends up happening. She is extremely reputable and does a great job. - Hannah


----------



## knwilk44

JulieBays said:


> Okay, the moderators will probably get mad at me but I really can't keep my fingers (mouth) shut.
> 
> I think everyone is wasting their time. This is a con artist or a young person who is deranged and thinks she can make money off of dogs. Either way, we probably should step away. Egads.


I haven't made a PENNY off of dogs. Can post the link to Kayobi's page on petfinder where she's in a foster for Barktown Rescue and you can ask the owner, Abby Phipps. I paid for her to be spayed so she couldn't be used for breeding anymore and go through what she did. I can also get the records from DCBS where they came out a week after the dog bit my son if need be. I'm in the process of having my number changed, having all of those fake ads deleted as they are doing no one any good. Keep in mind that the pitbulls that I had were from over two years ago. The blue heeler/gsd mix was three years ago. Both of those instances, I HAD to move and couldn't keep them where I was moving to. Should I just abandon them? Seems like I would have been received better had I done that. The Aussie mix pup went to live on a farm where he was going to be happy and well taken care of. What's wrong with that? Besides the fact that I made a poor decision in the breed of dog I got. I admit to that. I am no flipper! I didn't make a penny off of ANY of the dogs that I have had and then had to find homes for. The first husky I had for his entire 10 years of life. The second I got from the Adair County Animal Shelter and he was with me for a LONG time. The other was supposed to be good with other animals, but turned out she wasn't so was returned to the previous owner. And then the Kayobi situation. Yes I was banned because their rules aren't black and white and when I posted something that wasn't in the rules as prohibited they freak out. I posted the first ad about Kayobi BEFORE she bit Jayden. And so I asked for a SMALL fee to help recover some of the cost of spaying her. So what? I paid $120 to have her spayed. Once I have a place of my own and have the extra space I do hope to have a couple of show (not necessarily breeding) quality dogs that I could start out showing with and have the bonus of being AKC registered. I won't be breeding unless I find it absolutely necessary and as of right now it's not! So, with all of that debunked, you can contact Barktown Rescue and ask them about Kayobi.


----------



## knwilk44

pupresq said:


> Kristin, I know you don't know me from Adam but Tammy with Waggin' Tails is great and I think you can feel very good about sending Zayda there if that ends up happening. She is extremely reputable and does a great job. - Hannah



If you also want to come and vouch for Zayda's whereabouts I welcome you as well. Tammy sounds like a wonderful person and hopefully we will be sending her with Tammy tomorrow sometime. Thanks so much for sending her to us.


----------



## chelle

knwilk44 said:


> In fact, if anyone wants this put to rest whether Zayda is even still around I *openly welcome gbchottu to come and see for herself.* Anyone else for that matter. She is not gone and *if the foster doesn't pan out by tonight then Tammy from Waggin Tails will be coming to pick her up herself tomorrow* and all of this can be put to rest whether or not Zayda is even still around. I don't care what any of you think, because only myself and anyone that has ever came to my house knows the truth. Random people online's opinion of what kind of person I am just doesn't matter to me. I'm done explaining myself and will only post updates on Zayda's situation.


Excellent. 

In the future, you may want to be more careful what you spew all over the Internet. It isn't difficult to trace.

In all seriousness, please do think about how many dogs you've gone thru and how quickly you were rid of them. That's not healthy for you, your children, or the dogs. This isn't about what "anyone thinks." This is about the best outcome for the dogs. 

At some point you may bring in a dog that causes harm to those babies. I think somewhere you believe you're doing the "right thing" by these dogs, but churning them out as you've done is NOT in their best interest. I am honestly and sincerely asking you to think about this. I say that judgment-free. Slow down.


----------



## marbury

knwilk44 said:


> Both of those instances, I HAD to move and couldn't keep them where I was moving to. Should I just abandon them? Seems like I would have been received better had I done that.


Regardless of everything else, this isn't a reason I ever tolerate. Keep in mind you're on a dog-lovers forum; to most of us (I wish I could say all of us) our dogs are part of our family. If we had a toddler and needed to move, why on earth would we even entertain the notion of looking for places that don't allow children?
You always have options in your life. If you're forced to live somewhere then your option is to WAIT to have dogs, which it is clear you will not do. If you have dogs, then your option is to live somewhere that allows them. I struggle at the best of times to understand the logic of people who use the 'moving, pets can't come' logic. And now, at the worst of times, I'm just plain mad.


----------



## pupresq

Kristin - if Tammy ends up taking her and you want me to post a picture on here or something verifying that yes, she really did end up there, I'm happy to do it.


----------



## knwilk44

chelle said:


> Excellent.
> 
> In the future, you may want to be more careful what you spew all over the Internet. It isn't difficult to trace.
> 
> In all seriousness, please do think about how many dogs you've gone thru and how quickly you were rid of them. That's not healthy for you, your children, or the dogs. This isn't about what "anyone thinks." This is about the best outcome for the dogs.
> 
> At some point you may bring in a dog that causes harm to those babies. I think somewhere you believe you're doing the "right thing" by these dogs, but churning them out as you've done is NOT in their best interest. I am honestly and sincerely asking you to think about this. I say that judgment-free. Slow down.



I appreciate that mature statement. I really do! I do have to admit that often times I think with my heart first and don't necessarily think things through. I am stopping with the dogs and will focus all of my care and energy into helping my dad with Zach whenever he needs the help since he's helping me in return.


----------



## knwilk44

pupresq said:


> Kristin - if Tammy ends up taking her and you want me to post a picture on here or something verifying that yes, she really did end up there, I'm happy to do it.



Would absolutely love that! I really do appreciate you sending her my way.


----------



## onyx'girl

pupresq, thank you for involving yourself in this(mess), I hope your resources will help Zayda and Zach, if needed to find a forever home....or Zayda to be 'found by her owners' if that is still her status.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

pupresq is the person I sent the information to, and who contacted the OP, etc, etc, etc  pup and I (and others) have "internet known" each other for a number of years, while she has worked with different KY groups, and we have worked with different NYS groups. I have a dog in my home right now that pup sent us from the shelter in Hazard. He's a KY PB GSD.  (he's hilariously small! maybe a Sheltie/GSD! EEEE! CUTE!) I've been out at meetings, peeking at emails and know pup has been working on this all day. 

Part of what she does, and that we always try to do, is to screen rescues as carefully as possible. I have been lucky to have her help a bajillion times! And we have had the opportunity to meet through some very cool dogs, including Kyah, who we both temp fostered, and who was adopted by her final foster and is living in her own forever home. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## chelle

knwilk44 said:


> I haven't made a PENNY off of dogs. Can post the link to Kayobi's page on petfinder where she's in a foster for Barktown Rescue and you can ask the owner, Abby Phipps. I paid for her to be spayed so she couldn't be used for breeding anymore and go through what she did. I can also get the records from DCBS where they came out a week after the dog bit my son if need be. I'm in the process of having my number changed, having all of those fake ads deleted as they are doing no one any good. Keep in mind that the pitbulls that I had were from over two years ago. The blue heeler/gsd mix was three years ago. Both of those instances, I HAD to move and couldn't keep them where I was moving to. Should I just abandon them? Seems like I would have been received better had I done that. The Aussie mix pup went to live on a farm where he was going to be happy and well taken care of. What's wrong with that? Besides the fact that I made a poor decision in the breed of dog I got. I admit to that. I am no flipper! I didn't make a penny off of ANY of the dogs that I have had and then had to find homes for. *The first husky I had for his entire 10 years of life*. *The second I got from the Adair County Animal Shelter and he was with me for a LONG time*.* The other was supposed to be good with other animals, but turned out she wasn't so was returned to the previous owner*. And then the Kayobi situation. *Yes I was banned because their rules aren't black and white and when I posted something that wasn't in the rules as prohibited they freak out.* I posted the first ad about Kayobi BEFORE she bit Jayden. And so I asked for a SMALL fee to help recover some of the cost of spaying her. So what? I paid $120 to have her spayed. Once I have a place of my own and have the extra space I do hope to have a couple of show (not necessarily breeding) quality dogs that I could start out showing with and have the bonus of being AKC registered. I won't be breeding unless I find it absolutely necessary and as of right now it's not! So, with all of that debunked, you can contact Barktown Rescue and ask them about Kayobi.


You contradict yourself every time you turn around! I don't know why I'm bothering!

You claimed ALL the Huskies were your mother's, now you come up with yet another story on how you actually "got" them. You claim to have had a Husky for a decade.. yet you're only 21. More Husky stories follow. They make no sense. Almost nothing you say makes sense!!!

A place of your own? You have an apartment, right? You said you do. You posted an ad looking for a young female roommate, right? 

Their rules WERE BLACK AND WHITE. I read the whole thing. You were completely out of line when you were warned and you carried on. You deserved that ban. They told you the forum rules and you had a fit. 

The pits, the heeler.. all given away because of a move... ok... Many of us, most of us, make plans for our dogs when we move, so our dogs can go with us, so don't give me that crap. I don't care if it was two years ago or twenty. 

So hmmm you posted the first ad *before* the bite of your baby? Why? You'd just gotten her?

You can't keep your lies straight.

Those ads aren't fake, girl and you know it.


----------



## Mrs.K

Chelle, let's just let it go. 

When you are a child or Teenager they are technically yours but still your parents dogs. Same with my Horse. Vandy was my horse but it was in my parents name. So I wasn't the true owner, yet it was my horse. She's young. So who cares whose dogs they were. 

Let's just let it go. It looks like a Happy Ending for the dog and that should be the end of it.


----------



## chelle

knwilk44 said:


> I appreciate that mature statement. I really do! I do have to admit that often times I think with my heart first and don't necessarily think things through. I am stopping with the dogs and will focus all of my care and energy into helping my dad with Zach whenever he needs the help since he's helping me in return.


I know I've been harsh on you and called you out. Sometimes that's what it takes. Sometimes kinder words get the job done. Whichever, I care about your dog situation.

I think focusing on Zach is your best, best bet. Work on training him and him alone. Find a way to bring him into your home and out of Dad's. Don't just "help your Dad with Zach." Take over the care and training. Dad's home may be where Zach must be for now, but to be a responsible owner and claim he is "your dog," you must take over the daily care and maintenance. Otherwise, he is actually your Dad's dog and not yours.

Quit leaning on Mom and Dad to take your cast-offs. Please don't take in any more dogs that may eventually land on Craigslist. This is a sincere, heart-felt request.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Okay, that's a good way to make sure from here on out we can help to focus on the dog - to get her into rescue and make sure all is set that way.  

You can definitely continue a "let's help the OP" type thread, because it is VERY difficult to walk away from these things, and I have a feeling people do not understand the situation in Kentucky, voted by those weirdo animal rights people  as the worst state in the nation for pets. The shelter my foster came from kills 1,000 dogs a MONTH - for a human population of like 60,000...


----------



## knwilk44

chelle said:


> I know I've been harsh on you and called you out. Sometimes that's what it takes. Sometimes kinder words get the job done. Whichever, I care about your dog situation.
> 
> I think focusing on Zach is your best, best bet. Work on training him and him alone. Find a way to bring him into your home and out of Dad's. Don't just "help your Dad with Zach." Take over the care and training. Dad's home may be where Zach must be for now, but to be a responsible owner and claim he is "your dog," you must take over the daily care and maintenance. Otherwise, he is actually your Dad's dog and not yours.
> 
> Quit leaning on Mom and Dad to take your cast-offs. Please don't take in any more dogs that may eventually land on Craigslist. This is a sincere, heart-felt request.


Yes you have been harsh and what I can really appreciate is someone to take the time to talk with me about it. I have a really REALLY difficult time putting my thoughts and meanings of what I say into words. Maybe that's why what I say makes no sense. I was 17 when I adopted the one husky from the shelter and the only reason they let me do that is because I worked there through a high school summer work program. Technically my mom was paying for dog food and such hence why I said the dogs I had were hers but also mine. I will figure out a way to take on Zach completely, as he would benefit from that more. I do see your concern and I can assure you no more dogs. I'm going to start really sitting back and thinking my decisions through without jumping in head first.


----------



## knwilk44

And the husky I had for 10 years I got when I was 10 years old. He was a birthday present for me from my mom and stepdad.


----------



## chelle

knwilk44 said:


> Yes you have been harsh and what I can really appreciate is someone to take the time to talk with me about it. I have a really REALLY difficult time putting my thoughts and meanings of what I say into words. Maybe that's why what I say makes no sense. I was 17 when I adopted the one husky from the shelter and the only reason they let me do that is because I worked there through a high school summer work program. Technically my mom was paying for dog food and such hence why I said the dogs I had were hers but also mine. I will figure out a way to take on Zach completely, as he would benefit from that more. I do see your concern and I can assure you no more dogs. I'm going to start really sitting back and thinking my decisions through without jumping in head first.


Ok, good, good for you, Kristin. I'd love to take in every dog in need myself. I think the majority of people on this forum would like to be able to do so. 

I took in a dog in need a few months ago and now I have four. It is very difficult, but I have the time, the financials and the space. I'm twice as old as you are and have no young children and I am still tired, worn out and often stretched too thin with all their needs. 

You can't save them all. Don't act on impulse. Understand Craigslist is dangerous. You could be handing over a dog to a person who will use it abusively, who may abandon it, who may sell it.. may do anything to/with that dog. Same with many of the other dog selling/trading forums.

Please just take care of Zach. Train him! You'll have more fun and happiness sticking with one dog! 

Should you ever get the inkling of getting another dog that is tempting to you, please step back and ask yourself, "Can I be a FOREVER owner to this dog? Stick it out thru thick and thin? Train it, exercise it, work thru the behavior issues that come up?" If your answer is no, or I don't know, do not take the dog. 

My friends know I'm a dog nut, so occasionally I get messages asking if I could deal with this or that dog because of some situation someone is going thru... as much as I'd like to say yes, the answer must be no. I can't handle any more dogs and I'm not going to take in a dog that I know I'd have to re-home due to being at my limit. (A *true* emergency condition might be different, but would only be very short term. Someone moving, for example, would *not* qualify as a true emergency in my mind.) 

In your case, you aren't in a living situation that sounds dog friendly, so you know you can't commit for any length of time. Don't try to be a hero. Maybe you've thought you were doing a good thing for the dogs to take them in and then try to place them via CL, but honestly, they were probably better off where they came from. 

So for now, let's just focus on Zach and Zayda.


----------



## knwilk44

chelle said:


> Ok, good, good for you, Kristin. I'd love to take in every dog in need myself. I think the majority of people on this forum would like to be able to do so.
> 
> I took in a dog in need a few months ago and now I have four. It is very difficult, but I have the time, the financials and the space. I'm twice as old as you are and have no young children and I am still tired, worn out and often stretched too thin with all their needs.
> 
> You can't save them all. Don't act on impulse. Understand Craigslist is dangerous. You could be handing over a dog to a person who will use it abusively, who may abandon it, who may sell it.. may do anything to/with that dog. Same with many of the other dog selling/trading forums.
> 
> Please just take care of Zach. Train him! You'll have more fun and happiness sticking with one dog!
> 
> Should you ever get the inkling of getting another dog that is tempting to you, please step back and ask yourself, "Can I be a FOREVER owner to this dog? Stick it out thru thick and thin? Train it, exercise it, work thru the behavior issues that come up?" If your answer is no, or I don't know, do not take the dog.
> 
> My friends know I'm a dog nut, so occasionally I get messages asking if I could deal with this or that dog because of some situation someone is going thru... as much as I'd like to say yes, the answer must be no. I can't handle any more dogs and I'm not going to take in a dog that I know I'd have to re-home due to being at my limit. (A *true* emergency condition might be different, but would only be very short term. Someone moving, for example, would *not* qualify as a true emergency in my mind.)
> 
> In your case, you aren't in a living situation that sounds dog friendly, so you know you can't commit for any length of time. Don't try to be a hero. Maybe you've thought you were doing a good thing for the dogs to take them in and then try to place them via CL, but honestly, they were probably better off where they came from.
> 
> So for now, let's just focus on Zach and Zayda.


Thank you! I do apologize to you and everyone else for not making sense and for not exactly making the best decisions. Hopefully I can learn from this and from everyone else here. Sometimes I just need a little guidance and obviously I don't react too well to harsh words  Tammy from Waggin' Tails is coming to evaluate her for the foster to ensure their a good match but even if they aren't she will still take her in and foster her herself and find her a good home. So, there is good news amongst all of this for Zayda. Where I'm living is pet friendly. It's just the other places that I've been in the last three years that have not been. So, I'll get Zach, continue with his neutering plan next week and train him. Most importantly I'll be buying him a crate. I have talked with my dad and he feels it be best that Zach come to live with me now that Zayda will be taken care of and he is willing to help me out with a crate.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Yay--glad that Hannah chimed in and helped you get in touch with Tammy (who I don't know but I trust Hannah/pupresq). 

And kudos to you for continuing the conversation.


----------



## katieliz

hannah...good to see you, doin' good things for the dogs as always!!! take care!


----------



## chelle

knwilk44 said:


> Thank you! I do apologize to you and everyone else for not making sense and for not exactly making the best decisions. Hopefully I can learn from this and from everyone else here. Sometimes I just need a little guidance and obviously I don't react too well to harsh words  Tammy from Waggin' Tails is coming to evaluate her for the foster to ensure their a good match but even if they aren't she will still take her in and foster her herself and find her a good home. So, there is good news amongst all of this for Zayda. Where I'm living is pet friendly. It's just the other places that I've been in the last three years that have not been. So, I'll get Zach, continue with his neutering plan next week and train him. Most importantly I'll be buying him a crate. I have talked with my dad and he feels it be best that Zach come to live with me now that Zayda will be taken care of and he is willing to help me out with a crate.


Sounds like you're starting on the right track now. Don't get derailed.  That's terrific that this person is coming to meet with you and Zayda and can offer a happy, safe home. That is really awesome to hear.

Also glad to hear Dad is on board and is encouraging and supporting you.

We all need a little guidance here and there. Maybe a little here, and a lot more there, but guidance is invaluable. It may not always be what we want to hear, but it doesn't automatically discount its value.

One step at a time.


----------



## jakes mom

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Okay, that's a good way to make sure from here on out we can help to focus on the dog - to get her into rescue and make sure all is set that way.
> 
> You can definitely continue a "let's help the OP" type thread, because it is VERY difficult to walk away from these things, and I have a feeling people do not understand the situation in Kentucky, voted by those weirdo animal rights people  as the worst state in the nation for pets. *The shelter my foster came from kills 1,000 dogs a MONTH - for a human population of like 60,000...*


OMG Jean - Those statistic are absolutely appalling. 
__________
Sue


----------



## GrammaD

If nothing can be coordinated today as hoped for, I have my DH, who is in KY today on business, on standby and he will go get the dog if needed. 

I don't like to take her so far from where she is lost, but I can foster her until her original family is found OR a new family- I foster for a rescue which can handle advertising-vetting-placement.

Just PM me if you need me.


----------



## knwilk44

Everything is still a go and Tammy will be coming at approximately 4 pm this afternoon to do her evaluation and pick her up. Then, once Zach is neutered next week he will be coming to live with me and we'll really start with his training. He'll also have a nice, big, brand new crate for him when he does get here. I've been reading a lot in my German Shepherds For Dummies book and I've been learning a lot. Also, just because I post something color related on what to breed to get such and such color doesn't mean I'm breeding anything. Genetics is something REALLY interesting to me. I've researched horse color genetics for the last 10 years (ever since I got my first horse) and it's really fascinating to me. Also, I'll hopefully be starting at the local college summer classes and working toward a degree in Biology. It was always my best subject during high school and I just love science. So, I just remembered that someone made the comment about me having asked the question what to breed to get a black. Just thought I'd put that out there and also an update on Zayda's situation.


----------



## knwilk44

Tammy just left here with Zayda so she is on her way to her forever home. I feel very confident after meeting Tammy that it was truly the right thing for Zayda and that she will be well cared for.


----------



## DianaM

Thank you for making sure she will be safe. No doubt Zayda will find a great home.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Also thanks for making sure Zayda has a good home. You did the right thing


----------



## CeCe

So glad to hear that Zayda is in rescue. You did the right thing.


----------



## knwilk44

Thanks guys. She loved Tammy's little girl so much it was so sweet. Thank you, Hannah, once again for sending her my way.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I hope the rescue knows this dog was just found and that she may already have an owner who is looking for her?


----------



## jakes mom

Well done Kristin . You've done the right thing.  


A very special well done and thanks you to Jean, Hannah and qbchottu.
:toasting:
____________
Sue


----------



## knwilk44

Chicagocanine said:


> I hope the rescue knows this dog was just found and that she may already have an owner who is looking for her?



Yes they do and they have a foster home lined up for her until they can either A) find her owners or B)find her a good home. But, legally they only have to wait 7 days before they can stop looking for her owners and place her.


----------



## chelle

Great news. I hope the owners can find their baby and if not, I hope she gets the best possible home she can.

You turned her over into good hands. Well done!!!


----------



## msvette2u

I'm glad she's in rescue.


----------



## qbchottu

So relieved she is in capable hands now


----------



## KZoppa

Glad she's safe


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am very glad for this - thank you for doing this and thanks to pupresq for setting it up!

Also - GrammaD - the offer you made was lovely, but exactly the kind of thing we tell people to avoid as no information on the rescue is given, do you know where that dog is going kind of thing. Just a head's up for everyone reading and for you to know - that being specific and offering more information is hugely important.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

also want to add kudos to all who offered help/involved


----------



## Courtney

knwilk44 said:


> Tammy just left here with Zayda so she is on her way to her forever home. I feel very confident after meeting Tammy that it was truly the right thing for Zayda and that she will be well cared for.


Kristen, well done! What a rollercoaster ride week, huh?

To those on the board & behind the scenes that made this happen, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## GrammaD

Whoops, sorry. It's a retriever specific rescue (although it has handled other breeds and mixes) so I wasn't sure if I should post more information. For the record, it is:
Ohio Labrador Retriever Rescue Services


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Absolutely - thanks! Do you have experience with retrievers? I have a mix foster right now...field type, would love to PM you if so!


----------



## GrammaD

I live with a field bred lab and have fostered a bunch


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

PM-ing you!


----------



## qbchottu

German Shepherd Free To Good Home ONLY
Is that you again Kristin? That dog sounds an awful lot like Zach....


----------



## chelle

qbchottu said:


> German Shepherd Free To Good Home ONLY
> Is that you again Kristin? That dog sounds an awful lot like Zach....


 I sure hope not.


----------



## Sunflowers

Oh...my.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Well, you know, if it is, she isn't the first (or 500th) board member to rehome a dog, and if she is doing it the way it is explained on Craigslist, she is doing it much better than most.


----------



## chelle

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Well, you know, if it is, she isn't the first (or 500th) board member to rehome a dog, and if she is doing it the way it is explained on Craigslist, she is doing it much better than most.


I don't know if you followed the whole drama of this one or not? but for those who did, this is a surprising twist.

It isn't about the rehoming in itself.

I am sure this is Zach. 

I hope she can find someone that will be able to meet those requirements and actually keep Zach long term. Zach sounds like a pretty great dog.


----------



## NatalieCat

chelle said:


> I don't know if you followed the whole drama of this one or not? but for those who did, this is a surprising twist.
> 
> It isn't about the rehoming in itself.
> 
> I am sure this is Zach.
> 
> I hope she can find someone that will be able to meet those requirements and actually keep Zach long term. Zach sounds like a pretty great dog.


I just read the whole thing  sad really. I agree chelle that sounds exactly like the OP. Same typing style. I also hope Zach finds a good home, and that the OP doesn't get another dog that will need to be rehomed.


----------



## lorihd

i cant view it, its been flagged. just read this whole mess, and i have to say that you guys are certainly on top of things. just unbelievable and how terribly sad.


----------



## qbchottu

German Shepherd FREE TO GOOD HOME ONLY
She posted a new one. It's definitely the same sable male Zach...

And I agree with chelle. It isn't the fact that she is rehoming. It's the fact that we've spent an enormous amount of energy, time and effort in helping her care for and rehome her other GSD female. We have also readily offered assistance when she had emergencies with her dogs and wasn't able to get to the vet. She has several instances in the past where she has rehomed and flipped dogs quickly after obtaining them. 

Now she's getting rid of Zach. Interesting pattern of behavior for someone who views her dogs as her family.  
My family isn't expendable. My dogs aren't either...


----------



## KatsMuse

I read through this entire thread ... ad does seem to have familiar tone to it.

Kudos to all of you that tried to help!


----------



## marbury

I love how she includes in her CL post about how many 'whack jobs' there are on CL... *laugh*


----------



## msvette2u

I just hope they neutered him. This is the same dog she was studding out, or attempting to


----------



## Gharrissc

I tried to follow the post,but it was too confusing:crazy:. Does anyone know what happened to the dogs?!?


----------



## msvette2u

Like with the huskies she had/has (??) for a while - she was removed from a Husky message board because of her cavalier attitude about the dogs (from what I could gather) she plays musical dogs, it seems. 

Craigslist is a huge draw for folks with these issues. 
You can get free/cheap dogs and trade them around, sadly, the animals are never unscathed from these practices. 
We've currently got a Great Dane (emaciated) that's been passed around so much he's got anxiety from all the different homes, none of who could actually care for or _feed_ the dog.


----------



## knwilk44

Wow. I have to say wow at all of this. For one, my computer has been in the repair shop for the last month, so no this isn't Zach. He isn't going anywhere, as we've worked out the kinks he had so why in the world would I want to rehome a dog that I have no issues with?


----------



## msvette2u

qbchottu said:


> Are you getting rid of her through CL?
> I live in the area and occasionally browse CL so I can be on the lookout for dog equipment. I noticed this posting: Female GSD Mix Free To Good Home By Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your dog? If you indeed need to rehome her immediately, please contact local GSD rescues. Tier Haven Rescue is in Louisville and Sadie's Sanctuary is in Bowling Green. I know you said you were low on funds, but I will help you with transport if you need it and the rescues have space. I'll come get the dog and take her to the rescue if you can find one that takes her.
> 
> Do not rehome through CL. Especially not in KY. We have a notorious woman and her husband/bf that take free dogs from CL and then sell them for 200-300$ at flea markets. She now has other people doing this for her because she has been caught too many times. If they can't sell the dogs, the dogs are again given away through CL or dropped off at the pound. Please contact the rescues I mentioned if this is you.


Not the same dog? How about the same leash?












This is the pic you sent out to prospective buyers when advertising Zach on CL. You can't deny that. 

Oops, and looking back, this same pic is in this thread. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...181481-kristins-zach-brown-band-gsd-male.html


----------



## qbchottu

That is an outright lie Kristin. I was alerted via PM that you were emailing pictures of Zach to people on CL. Do you actually want me to start posting the pictures and emails? I can have my friend forward them to me if need be. 

Own up to what you are doing. Let us help you rehome Zach through a good rescue. We helped you once with Zayda. Let us help with Zach. All we've ever wanted was to help the dogs involved.


----------



## knwilk44

Um, no. For one, like I've said I'm not rehomeing anything and kinda hard to email pictures to people and such when the computer has been in the **** computer shop for the last month at least. gbchottu, I've already invited you over to come and visit us and Zach and see for yourself that he's still here and isn't going anywhere. This is all a bunch of bull**** and I'm not putting up with it. I'm going to do some investigating and if there were any emails sent out while my computer was being fixed from my old email address that I no longer use, I'm gonna have IP addresses pulled and this WILL stop. I can promise everyone that. If I was rehomeing Zach don't you think he'd already have been gone by now? C'mon now. A dog such as was described, full blooded, AND obedient? He would have already been gone by now. 
But he's not and I've offered to prove it and if you choose not to then that's fine. I don't have to put up with this harassment and I will not put up with it any further. You guys are clearly going to think what you want to think, so there is no use continuing this conversation any further. You guys have a nice life. I'm out. I never thought when I joined this forum it would be filled with nosy judgemental people. UGH!


----------



## Zisso

I hope with all honesty that gbchottu or someone else here can verify that you still have Zach and that he is thriving. Then maybe everyone can back off and treat you better. However, if you were on the outside looking in, I am sure you could understand where everyone posting is coming from, until such verification can be made. 

Best of Luck to you!


----------



## knwilk44

Well, Zisso, I've extended the invitation. I have nothing to hide. I do understand where some people are coming from, but geez. There are a lot worse things to worry about other than people continuing to harass me like they have been. I have reported several incidences to the local police department and have yet to hear anything being done about it and I'm sure nothing is being done because it "isn't serious enough". Now that the offer is out there, it's up to people relatively close to me to indeed verify I'm not hiding anything and come and see Zach for themselves. Honestly, if this much effort was put into ending the true animal abusers, I think this forum would achieve world peace for once in the history of this Earth.


----------



## chelle

Well, I for one, absolutely do not believe you.

Your big excuse last time was someone was posting things about the stud deal without your consent, etc... and the police were involved, etc... heard all that before and here it is again.

Personally, I'm just *fine* with you trying to rehome your dog. My only hope is you do not get another, knowing your history of going thru dogs like toilet paper. 

Dog history - http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...2709-took-dumped-pup-today-3.html#post2483788

We can now add the newest CL ad to the above history.


----------



## msvette2u

> I never thought when I joined this forum it would be filled with nosy judgemental people.


Oh, surely you jest. 
It's actually filled with people who hate being lied to.

Especially on the internet where we pretty much have to take people at their typed words...and when those start coming back to bite you in the behind, we pay attention.


----------



## IrishRose

I've followed this thread since it started as well as some other threads/posts of Kristen's. Definitely a liar...possibly a sociopath. I'm sorry if that's against board rules, jmho.


----------



## knwilk44

Like I said. The invitation is out there for anyone that doesn't believe me. However, like I said I will NOT tolerate me being called a liar and everything else when in fact, I'm none of the things I've been accused of. And please. Sociopath? Didn't know you were a psychologist capable of making such determinations. Could possibly land your butt in court, too. Heard of internet bullying laws? If not I suggest everyone start looking them up.


----------



## msvette2u

Cyberstalking and Cyberharassment Laws

Those have nothing to do with stating someone is lying on an internet message board.

...and I thought you were "out"??



> I'm out.


----------



## chelle

knwilk44 said:


> Like I said. The invitation is out there for anyone that doesn't believe me. However, like I said I will NOT tolerate me being called a liar and everything else when in fact, I'm none of the things I've been accused of. And please. Sociopath? Didn't know you were a psychologist capable of making such determinations. Could possibly land your butt in court, too. Heard of internet bullying laws? If not I suggest everyone start looking them up.


I don't see as you have a choice ("tolerating"), considering you come *here* by *free will*. 

Land my behind in court? You must be kidding? Go ahead. Add me to the mix of those "coming after you." 

You are catching flack because you've led your thread followers on a crazy train and misrepresented yourself. (See the timeline link I put up a few posts above!)

As has been said before, it is about the *dog*. As with Zayda, people stepped up to help and put their personal feelings aside once that was in the works. And *Zayda is far better for it*. If you could do the same for Zach, *just be honest*, I'd be willing to bet people would do the same once again. Until you show up with another dog, anyway.


----------



## knwilk44

chelle said:


> I don't see as you have a choice ("tolerating"), considering you come *here* by *free will*.
> 
> Land my behind in court? You must be kidding? Go ahead. Add me to the mix of those "coming after you."
> 
> You are catching flack because you've led your thread followers on a crazy train and misrepresented yourself. (See the timeline link I put up a few posts above!)
> 
> As has been said before, it is about the *dog*. As with Zayda, people stepped up to help and put their personal feelings aside once that was in the works. And *Zayda is far better for it*. If you could do the same for Zach, *just be honest*, I'd be willing to bet people would do the same once again. Until you show up with another dog, anyway.


 
Zach is NOT going anywhere. I'm perfectly capable of properly caring for him and there are no issues with him. Why in the world would I even want to rehome him? I don't have to and I don't want to, therefore there's no need for help! Get that through your head.


----------



## Lakl

My head is utterly spinning and my emotions are all out of whack after reading this thread. I'm just...dumbfounded...


----------



## qbchottu

So the following email exchange isn't you?
How are you still lying? Just come clean. You might still have Zach, but at least admit that you tried MULTIPLE times to rehome a second dog through CL. Why continue this web of lies?










I took out your personal info and didn't include the picture of your children. But that is your property, your purple leash and your dog Zach.


----------



## chelle

knwilk44 said:


> Zach is NOT going anywhere. I'm perfectly capable of properly caring for him and there are no issues with him. Why in the world would I even want to rehome him? I don't have to and I don't want to, therefore there's no need for help! Get that through your head.


Girl, I don't know. I don't know what makes you tick. I don't know why you've gone thru the dogs that you have. I don't... know....

Perhaps you need to "get it thru your head" that no one can believe you anymore, based on history.

I do like your phone case and matching purse, though!


----------



## qbchottu

Also, here's your most recent posting on CL:
GSD free to good home only


----------



## msvette2u

psssst...I think she's enjoying all this attention, folks...just sayin'...


----------



## qbchottu

You're probably right. Sadly, not much to do about situations like this...
:headbang:


----------



## Courtney

I encourage all of you to step out of the Twilight Zone this thread exists in! LOL


----------



## chelle

Welllll .... I guess we just have to back away and trust that she does care where the dog is going.

Clearly her first attempts on CL failed; hence the newest posting. (Anyone notice the standards were lessened?)

Still, I do hope the best for Zach.


----------



## msvette2u

What make me maddest isn't about Kristin or what she's doing. 
It's that so many across the country do this every danged day.
They play their own sick little games with these animal's lives.

There's someone here who has tried to "out" me as someone who gets pets off craiglist. Yes, I'll admit I do. If I was closer I'd snag Zach - and find him a permanent home, I'd get him off the revolving door that is craigslist.

There's a woman in our area who does this same thing routinely. Obtains from, then within weeks, dumps dogs back onto craigslist. 
They just don't get it, that this is so _very_ hard on these pets 
As mentioned, we have a Great Dane who's been passed around CL and nobody who wound up with him can seem to afford him!!! That just makes me angry. 

THIS is what happens to CL dogs. 









Less than one week later, at the vet clinic, after just under a week of regular feeding. 







'

So yeah.
I don't have a lot of respect for these CL folks who acquire and then re-dump within weeks or a month or two. 
Sorry. Just can't find it.

**Oh, and this dog was brought to us, by someone who managed to snag him from being given away yet again on CL! So others see the problem and want to try to get the dogs off the twisted merry-go-round as well.


----------



## chelle

Don't apologize. That first pic made me recoil. Poor baby. (Ah! but wow!!!!! look at how he filled out!!!!! Wow!)

I don't know why people do it, either. I don't know why they don't connect, nor why they find it so easy to churn and burn. People just apparently don't make the same connections to dogs as other people do. *Thank GOD for true dog people~.*


----------



## Gharrissc

I thought I would chime in here and say that the Dane you rescued already looks way happier in the few weeks? you have had him. I don't really do too many CL rescues,but I've had many dogs brought to me that were passed around to as many as 8 different homes. These were young dogs too around 2 to 3 years old.


----------



## Mac's Mom

test


----------



## Castlemaid

*Warning to Everyone!!! STOP the harassement and the attacks on the OP.

Some of you are stepping over the line, and invading people's privacy. 

No more digging up stuff and posting it here, No more open accusations, No more attacks. *

Thanks you!!


----------



## Jax08

Thank YOU, Lucia! This thread is nuts.


----------

